# News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?



## SebastianThoeing (16. September 2010)

*News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,774908


----------



## GrafGurKe (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich habe die Fifa 11 demo noch nicht angespielt. Aber zu Pes muss ich leider sagen, dass sich die Athmosphere leider überhaupt nicht verbessert hat


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Pes2011=Fussballsimualtion vom feinsten hier muss man präzision und übersicht zeigen selbst wenn man mit manschaften wie barcelona spielt wo spieler wie messi und villa drin sind klar ist die atmosphäre nicht wie bei fifa aber dafür grafik+ gameplay+


Fifa11= arcade game, nimm real barca oder whatever schieb den ball zu messi ronaldo und co renn aussen durch pass in die mitte und tor braucht man nix für können fifa ist und bleibt arcade und die grafik naja im vergleich zu pes nen witz der rasen sieht aus wie mit paint gemacht


----------



## Lurelein (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

PES was sonst?


----------



## RoninX87 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich habe beide Demos installiert und muss sagen, dass PES mich überhaupt nicht reizt, die Grafik kommt nicht annähernd an die Screenshots ran, die Atmosphäre ist quasi nicht vorhanden, die dämlichen ''Spielhallen-Sounds'' im Menü machen das ganze noch schlimmer. Das Gameplay an sich hat mir jedoch gefallen.

Die Fifa 11 Demo dagegen hat mich voll überzeugt. Mir ist Authentizität nun mal am wichtigsten und die ganze Atmosphäre, die Steuerung, die Spieleranimationen, die originalen Lizenzen, auch wenn die Kader in der Demo-Version noch nicht final sind (Özil noch nicht bei Real, Gourcuff fehlt bei Lyon, Diego ist noch bei Juve usw) machen das ganze nun mal zu einem Fußball-Erlebnis .
Der Karrieremodus dürfte genauso gut sein wie bei den Vorgängern auf Xbox 360/PS3

Und die neue Grafikengine ist klasse -> ich kann alle Skeptiker beruhigen, es ist endlich die Engine wie auf den Konsolen (wenn alles auf Maximum ist).


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

ganz klar pes!!!war mir gestern zwar noch nich ganz sicher,aber nach zehn spielen beider demos muss ich sagen ganz klar pes.fifa is und bleibt n cassual game,,es spielt sich zwar ganz locker,kann aber mit der spieltiefe von pes nichmal ansatzweise mithalten.und ich weiß auch garnich wo die leute hier die so viel bessere grafik von fifa sehen   vom weitem erkennt man nich ein gesicht im spiel,das is bei pro evo weit besser,,einzig die videos haben eine höhere qualli beim fifa...

was mir bei pes sehr positiv aufgefallen is das der keeper bug beseitigt wurde,,soll heißen die lassen nich mehr jeden schuss abprallen,,,ebenso is es nich mehr möglich noobmäßig den flügen runter zu rennen,,danke schon mal dafür konami  

wie mein vorredner schon sagte,,pes ist und bleibt der krösus ins sachen realistischer fussball
fifa is ganz nett aber eher was für zwischendurch


----------



## dangee (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Das erste Mal seit Jahren, dass ich zögere PES zu rufen. Wird spannend!

Ich warte auf eure Tests!


----------



## acti0n (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Man mag es kaum glauben aber Fifa gefällt mir besser!


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Interessant die Ansichten der User zu lesen, denn ich selbst bin mir auch noch unschlüssig darüber, welches ich spielen mag/werde.


----------



## Lurelein (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



RoninX87 schrieb:


> Und die neue Grafikengine ist klasse -> ich kann alle Skeptiker beruhigen, es ist endlich die Engine wie auf den Konsolen (wenn alles auf Maximum ist).


Die Engine von FIFA 2011 für PC ist weder neu noch so wie auf Konsole. Die FIFA 11 Engine auf PC ist eine Mischung von FIFA 10 und WC 10 (Konsole) und es fehlen etliche Features auf der PC Version. Wer in den vollen FIFA Genuß kommen will (+aktuelle Engine), muss immernoch zur Konsole greifen


----------



## Sancezz1 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Für mich bleibt es weiterhin PES...
Warum? Weil für mich der Fußball weiterhin das wichtigste in einem Fußballspiel ist. Was auch sonst   

Und da bietet mir PES weiterhin mehr. Auch was die taktischen Möglichkeiten und das Spielgefühl angeht. Die Stimmung und die Atmosphäre ist zwar in FIFA besser, aber das hat für mich in einem Fußballspiel, also am PC wohl gemerkt und nich bei einem Live Fußballspiel im Stadion, eine niedrigere Priorität. Ich schalte zb grundsätzlich die Kommentare ab, von daher ist es mir relativ egal, ob die Kommentatoren bei FIFA "besser" sind. Auch die Menümusik hab ich aus. Weil die in keinem der beiden Spielen meinen Musikgeschmack entspricht und ich dazu lieber meine eigene Musik laufen lasse   

Und zur Grafik, die ist für mich weiterhin ganz klar bei PES besser. Auch da liegt meine Priorität eher bei den Spielern und nich so sehr bei den Stadien oder Zuschauern, die ich während des Spiels eh kaum zu Gesicht bekomme


----------



## Maiernator (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



Tobinho2k10 schrieb:


> Fifa11= arcade game, nimm real barca oder whatever schieb den ball zu messi ronaldo und co renn aussen durch pass in die mitte und tor braucht man nix für können fifa ist und bleibt arcade und die grafik naja im vergleich zu pes nen witz der rasen sieht aus wie mit paint gemacht


  Deswegen wurde bei Pes2010 auch immer Kamerun online genommen. Imo hat Konami mit den letzen beiden Teilen viel Credit verspielt und genau die Fehler begangen, die bei Fifa bemängelt wurden. Das Gameplay der neuen Demo ist auf jedenfall ansprechend, aber nun is die Atmo vollkommen weg und die Spieler bewegen sich recht ungelenk. Werde noch die Fifa Demo Spielen, um mir nen besseres Bild zu machen.


----------



## nolleX (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Irgendwie sprechen mich beide Demos nicht wirklich an...
Kann das nicht wirklich verständlich erklären, aber ich denke, dieses Jahr bleibe ich wohl beim guten alten PES 2010...


----------



## krohmbecher (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich habe beide Demos gespielt. Ich bleibe nach wie vor bei PES. FIFA hat sich zwar deutlich gegenüber der letztjährigen Version verbessert, aber das ist ja auch keine Kunst. Es ist aber immer noch arcademäßig. Die Atmo ist zwar deutlich besser als bei PES, aber da ich Kicken will, bleibe ich bei PES, denn das steht hier im Vordergrund.


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

im grunde sind mir sounds usw recht egal,mich interessiert das grundgerüst des spiels.spätestens einen monat nach release wird mein pes eh in grund und boden gepatcht       neue sounds für die atmo,,und neue add und scoreboards das es auch schön bund wird


----------



## Vlogan (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ganz ehrlich^^ Hab beide Demos gezogen und mir für beides zeitgenommen......Fifa macht jetzt aufjedenfall aufm pc mehr spaß....und pes.....das spiel ist einfach grotte.
Das schicken(pass in den lauf) ist zu 100% vorprogrammiert da braucht man garnicht mit den fingergefühl zu spielen man siht schon im ansatz ob man den ball bekommt oder nicht....in gegensagt zu Fifa wo manche spieler aufeinmal anfangen zu sprinten und gas zugeben usw. Noch ein -- für pes ist das die spieler jetzt gelernt haben zu stocken......und nicht mehr flüssig zu laufen.. 

Durch die Aussage nimm  bei Fifa messi und co und renn einfach durch altaa...^^
deswegen heisst es ja auch in der ESL bei PES Messi R1 GO!


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall PES 2010 holen. Nachdem ich die Demo 2-3 gespielt hatte und dann wieder PES 2010 spielte, hab ich es richtig vermisst, dass man weniger Verantwortung für die Pässe hat. Auch die KI-Spieler wirkten auf mich etwas realistischer, machen die Räume passender eng usw.

und @Vlogan: das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen, ich hab 7-8 mal einen "tödlichen" Pass gespielt, und jedesmal war es 100% nachvollziehbar, warum der Ball dann zu kurz oder zu lang wurde oder auch genau passte: nämlich je nach dem, wie lang ich die Taste drückte.


Was ich auch u.a. sehr gut fand waren die "neuen" Grätschen, bei denen der Verteidiger den Spieler "überholt", seitlich grätscht und ihm den Ball von Fuß schiesst anstatt einfach nur "auf gut Glück" zu grätschen. 

Die neuen takitschen Möglichkeiten hab ich mir noch nicht nähr angeschaut, aber das sieht auch sehr interessant aus, mal sehen, wie sich das ins Spiel einfügt. 

Da ich gern Meisterliga spiele, hoffe ich, dass man nun auch wieder zu Saisonende die Trikots neu designen kann - das hat mit bei PES 2010 gefehlt... das war für mich immer ein Ritual, um die neue Saison einzuleiten.

Aber ich hol mit PES 2010 definitiv


----------



## Vlogan (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Herbboy du hast mich glaube nciht verstanden....das des pass in den leeren raum....ist ab dem zeitpunkt wo du Y taste loslässt einfach nur stockschwul.. aber egal.

Du bist wie ich sehe sowieso sehr parteiisch für PES und somit^^ braucht man da nicht weiter zu diskutieren


----------



## Sinse (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich hab mir seit 6 jahren kein fussball spiel mehr gekauft und finde das es mal zeit für ein neues wird.
Jetzt ist meine frage an die die sich ein bisschen auskennen.. hat pes auch die bundesliga? Ich weiss von früher nur das es bei pes immer nur so fantasie namen gab.
Da ich mich bei ausländischen ligen kaum bis garnicht auskenne ist die bundesliga für mich quasi das wichtigste spielelement.

Danke schonmal für antworten!


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

nein bei pes gibts leider keine bundesliga,ABER es gibt diese ganzen communitypatches,da is dann bulli usw mit drin


was mir noch positiv auffällt is die KI,,bei pes2010 hat sich er computer ewig den ball hin und her geschoben,das is mir sowas von aufn sack gegangen,,deshalb hab ichs auch bis heute nich geschafft ne meisterliga anzufangen^^
jedenfalls spielen sie jetzt auch mal erfrischend nach vorn,, und sind sogar torgefährlich xD

trotzdem muss ich sagen begeistert es mich vom spielgefühl jetzt nich sooo wie der 10er,kann aber auch gewöhnung sein,,


----------



## Anubis1 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

ja meine fresse. das nenn ich mal ne knappe abstimmung.

war bis jetzt pes-fanboy, aber muss sagen, dass mich die fifa-demo (außer den bescheuerten kameraeinstellungen) durchaus auch angesprochen hat. jetzt kommts wohl drauf an, wer den besseren karrieremodus anbietet...

ergo werd ich erstmal f1 2010 zocken und erste tests abwarten bis ich mich für die diesjährige fußballsim entscheide! ^^


----------



## Ralf17 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich bin echt total enttäuschd von PES 2011!!! Die Grafik ist das einzig halbwegs gute!
Also das man bei Anfäger einfach durchlaufen kann finde ich zu schwach. Aber dann der Aufstieg zu Amateur ist meines erachtens viel zu hoch! Ich habe von 5 Spielen 3 Unentschieden und 2 Niederlagen kassiert und das auf Amateur. Habe schon Fifa 06-10 und PES 5-7 + Demo 2010 gespielt und ich weis nicht warum ich auf einmal hier so abkacke?!? Ich finde auch das es zu manuell ist! Vorallem die Pässe das die oft nicht mal ankommen. Dann zu den Schiris also noch kleinlicher Pfeifen geht echt nicht mehr, so viele Fouls hatte ich noch nie! Ich hatte auch schon 2 Elfer erhalten (eigentlich hätten es mehr sein müssen aber da Pfeft der Schri wieder nicht) den 1. habe ich selbst verschossen weil ich mit der Stärke des Schusses noch nicht zu Recht kam (war im 1 Spiel nach 10 min) beim 2. habe ich nur ganz kurz auf die Schusstaste gedrückt (kürzer geht nicht mehr) und ehr geht trotzdem drüber!!! 
Die Menüs finde ich auch nicht soderlich lobenswert. Aber vorallem bei der Aufstellung das man erst 3 mal gefragt wird ob man das wirklich machen will! So was kotzt mich an. Ich will da auch nicht ewig drann rumschrauben das ich mal eine gute Taktik habe. Dann bie den Ecken der Hammer: 2 Spieler sind mit vorne! Auch mit 2 Spitzen habe auch einem Abwehrler gesagt das er mit nach vorne soll! 

Ich lade mir gerade die Fifa 10 Demo mal schaun. Da denke ich aber das ich nicht so gnadenlos Enttäuscht werde. 
Ach ja spiele mit Tastatur. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran aber ich finde es echt scheiße das ich mir da schon wieder einen Controller zu legen soll, kaufe mir erst ein Lenkrad weil ja F1 2010 (PC) jwahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut mit der Tastatur sein soll. Aber ich werde mir definitiv keinen Controller wegen PES 2011 hohlen weil ich echt wut habe von sowas schlechten das gehört echt nicht auf den Markt. Bei mir ist jetzt schon Fifa vorne obwohl ich es noch gar nicht gespielt habe. Finde es auch schwach das es da so wenige Ligen gibt. Gerade mal 2 Deutsche Vereine!!! Ganz Schwach von PES 2011.

Ich mach es genauso wie Anubis 1: Ich hol mir auch erst F1 2010.


----------



## Para911 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

FIFA 10 hatte ich im letzten Jahr übersprungen, das hat sich direkt nach dem ersten Spiel schon bestätigt, dass das kein gehler war, damals. Bei FIFA 11 ist es anders:
Einmal gespielt, und gleich begeistert. Die Grafik gefällt (sogar auf niedrigen Einstellungen), die Atmosphäre passt, und das Gameplay gefällt mir auch. Dazu sollte man sagen, dass ich seit FIFA 98 alle FIFAs gespielt habe, und mir FIFA 11 direkt nach FIFA 98 am besten gefällt, um FIFA 98 zu toppen muss schon der gute alte Hallenmodus wieder her


----------



## zerr (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

ich werde mir beiden  demos runterziehen ich hoffe dass fiffa11 viel besser ist als fifa10 das war das schlimmste was ich auf den rechner gespielt habe


----------



## Epikureer (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



Ralf17 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt total enttäuschd von PES 2011!!! Die Grafik ist das einzig halbwegs gute!
> Also das man bei Anfäger einfach durchlaufen kann finde ich zu schwach. Aber dann der Aufstieg zu Amateur ist meines erachtens viel zu hoch! Ich habe von 5 Spielen 3 Unentschieden und 2 Niederlagen kassiert und das auf Amateur. Habe schon Fifa 06-10 und PES 5-7 + Demo 2010 gespielt und ich weis nicht warum ich auf einmal hier so abkacke?!? Ich finde auch das es zu manuell ist! Vorallem die Pässe das die oft nicht mal ankommen. Dann zu den Schiris also noch kleinlicher Pfeifen geht echt nicht mehr, so viele Fouls hatte ich noch nie! Ich hatte auch schon 2 Elfer erhalten (eigentlich hätten es mehr sein müssen aber da Pfeft der Schri wieder nicht) den 1. habe ich selbst verschossen weil ich mit der Stärke des Schusses noch nicht zu Recht kam (war im 1 Spiel nach 10 min) beim 2. habe ich nur ganz kurz auf die Schusstaste gedrückt (kürzer geht nicht mehr) und ehr geht trotzdem drüber!!!
> Die Menüs finde ich auch nicht soderlich lobenswert. Aber vorallem bei der Aufstellung das man erst 3 mal gefragt wird ob man das wirklich machen will! So was kotzt mich an. Ich will da auch nicht ewig drann rumschrauben das ich mal eine gute Taktik habe. Dann bie den Ecken der Hammer: 2 Spieler sind mit vorne! Auch mit 2 Spitzen habe auch einem Abwehrler gesagt das er mit nach vorne soll!
> 
> ...


omg wenn ich sowas lese 

wie jedes Spiel, welches auf Können basiert, muß man dieses üben um besser zu werden. Nur weil du es nicht kannst ist es noch lange nicht schlecht (m.m.n. sind die schwierigkeitsgrade bei beiden Spielen gut balanciert). Die Passmechanik finde ich super... mal ehrlich vorher lief der ball wie auf schienen, jetzt geht der Ball dahin wo man ihn auch hin haben will(360°). Der Schiri ist zugegebenermaßen etwas kleinlich, aber war er doch im letztjährigen Ableger viel zu passiv bei Remplern im Zweikampf. Pes wird übrigens kurz nach Release durch einen Communitypatch mit der 1. und 2.  Bundesliga bereichert, von daher sollten fehlende Lizenzen, kein "Nicht Kauf-Grund" sein. Sprüche ala "sowas gehört nicht auf den Markt" kannste dir übrigens sparen, das zeugt nur von Inkompetenz und krankhafter wut auf ein Spiel(was ansich schon peinlich genug ist)...

B2T finde beide Spiele sehr gelungen, werde mir aber wohl Fifa zuerst gönnen


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



Vlogan schrieb:


> Herbboy du hast mich glaube nciht verstanden....das des pass in den leeren raum....ist ab dem zeitpunkt wo du Y taste loslässt einfach nur stockschwul.. aber egal.
> 
> Du bist wie ich sehe sowieso sehr parteiisch für PES und somit^^ braucht man da nicht weiter zu diskutieren


Das versteh ich nicht - was willst Du denn NACH dem Drücken noch ändern? Das wäre ja Unsinn, wenn Du da danach noch die Ballrichtung ändern könntest oder so - oder worauf möchtest Du hinaus? ^^  Wenn du meinst, dass man wirklich in den freien Raum spielen will, also sagen wir mal aus dem Mittelfeld eher Richtung Eckfahne und nicht Richtung Torwart, damit der Flügelstürmer dann zum Ball läuft zwecks Flanke, dann benutzt man die normale Passtaste, da gehen die Pässe nämlich auch sehr weit, wenn man lange drückt. 


Und es hat nix mit Partei zu tun - die FifaDemo hab ich nur noch nicht gespielt, kann auch sein, dass ich Fifa hole - aber anhand der PES-Demo bin ich halt der meinung, dass es ne lohnenswerte Steigerung zu pes10 ist, und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass mir Fifa dann so viel besser gefällt    Hätte den Fifa auch ne Art Meisterliga, also mehrere Saisons mit Spilerkauff/verkauf?


----------



## Epikureer (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ja Fifa hat einen Managermodus, der in etwa der Meisterliga entspricht (Liga/Pokal/Internat. Pokal). Transfers sind natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## Vlogan (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

@ Herbboy  meisterliga nennt man bei fifa auch Managermodus XD^^ ahh zih dir einfach ma die fifa demo und spiel mal bisschen dann wirste schon sehen was ich meine oder eher was mich pes gestört hat^^ wir wollen ja jetzt nicht streiten oder so^^


----------



## Stephan1982 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

PES 2011:
Habe jetzt etliche Partien gespielt. Habe sofort auf Profi angefangen und bisher kein einziges Spiel verloren! Zu schwer ist es daher auf keinen Fall! Die meisten Partien gingen mit 1 oder 2 Toren Unterschied für mich aus!

+ Torwart parriert recht gut
+ Pässe kommen gut an
+ neue Animation der Grätschen, die gut getimed zu Ballgewinnen führen

- langweilige und triste Atmosphäre
- keine Fangesänge
- leicht ausrechenbare KI (habe 3 Elfer gegen mich bekommen - Robben schießt alle drei mal unten links. Ergebnis: Alle 3 Elfer gehalten)
- zu träge Drehungen der Spieler um die eigene Achse (das Spiel ist mir selbst auch auf Spielstufe 2 insgesamt zu behebig und zu langsam)
- holprige Animationen (Sprinten und Richtungswechsel der Spieler sehen sehr hackelig aus) 
- die Rufe der Trainer nerven, Stichwort "Venga, Venga"!
- immer noch zu wenige Lizenzen (ich weiß es gibt Community-Patches, finds trotzdem doof ein gekauftes Produkt erst Wochen nach dem Release mit den Lieblingsspielern zocken zu können)

Fifa 11:
Ok, habe jetzt auch einige Partien Fifa 11, respektive Fifa 10, gespielt. Es spielt sich ähnlich gut wie auf der Konsole!

+ tolle Stimmung (Fan-gesänge usw.)
+ hübsche Grafik
+ schnelleres Gameplay
+ einfaches Steil-Schicken eines Spieler durch einen Tatsendruck der Schultertaste
+ tolle flüssige Animationen
+ Sehr viele Lizenzen

- schlechte Rasentextur
- viel zu hohe Systemvoraussetzungen
- etliche Mikroruckler selbst auf 800x600 und niedirgster Einstellung  
- Unspielbar auf 1024x768 und mittlerer Einstellung  (Intel E8200@2,66 Ghz, 2 GB Ram, GForce 8800GTS 512MB)


Fazit:
PES stellt den Anspruch, das realistischere Game sein zu wollen. Mir ist es zu viel des Guten, da es sich extrem behebig und langsam spielt! Es ist anstrengender auf die langsamen Bewegungen der Spieler als auf das eigentliche Spiel zu achten.

Fifa 11 ist arcardelastiger, was mir aber sehr viel besser gefällt. Fussball ist ein schneller und robuster Sport! Und genau diese Explosivität merkt man Fifa 11 um einiges mehr an als PES 2011! Es macht einfach Spass auch mal mit Messi und Co. einen Alleingang hinlegen zu können. Ist ja in der Realität auch nicht anders! Bei PES 2011 ist das so gut wie gar nicht möglich! Wirklich realistisch ist das auch nicht!

Für mich stellt Fifa 11 daher das bessere Gesamtpaket dar. Präsentation und Gameplay sind einfach Spitze! Ich hoffe nur, dass die Performance-Probleme an der Demo oder veralteten Hardware-Treibern liegen! PES 2011 läuft komischerwiese butterweich und sieht auch nicht viel schlechter aus!

Das Performance-Problem haben anscheinend auch andere Leute mit sogar besseren Rechnern: 

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/pc/106252-fifa-11-demo-ruckelt-hilfe.html

http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/11657.page


----------



## Adariel (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

@Ralf17
Was bist du denn für einer? Nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist den stick in die Richtung des Passes zu halten ist das Spiel nicht schlecht! Das neue Pass System ist genial, da kommt ein ganz neues spielgefühl auf, es werden einem viel mehr Möglichkeiten geboten! 

Der Schiri ist auch in keinster Weise kleinlich und lässt auch gut laufen, sofern man behutsam mit a umgeht und alles richtig timet!

Alles in allem ein geniales pes, ich freu mich riesig drauf! Die stadionkulisse ist aber wieder unter aller sau, aber auch da gibt es ja bald wieder fanpatches für.


----------



## Sabcoll (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich habe nun beide Spiele gespielt und kann nur sagen:
FIFA = Arcade
PES = Simulation

Begründung: 
Fifa ist wirklich leicht zu erlernen, geht schnell ins Blut und bockt dann richtig. Aber leider macht es (nach 10 Matches) keinen Unterschied, ich spiele gegen nen Freund der ewig Fifa spielt und er gewinnt 4 Mal, ich 2 mal und 4 mal sind wir im Elferschießen gelandet. 
Skill spielt hier kaum eine Rolle nach meinem Gefühl, da die Pässe und Schüsse viel zu unempfindlich sind und viele Fehler verzeihen. Alles wirkt zwar wie aus einem Guss, allerdings fehlt mir hier das echte Fussball-Feeling, das "ich bestimme wo es lang geht". Atmosphäre ist super, aber da wir eh mehr gröhlen und lachen (wenn wir zu 4. oder zu 5. nen Turnier spielen), ist mir das auch recht Schnuppe.
Was noch ziemlich gut ist: Das 360° abdrängen. Das macht einfach Spaß, dem Gegenspieler am Trikot zu ziehen oder in zu Rempeln, Drücken etc. Das ist wirklich cool gemacht. 

Trotzdem:

PES macht einfach Laune. Fluchen weil man wieder nicht genau genug gepasst hat, jubeln weil der Pass so genial in die Lücke gespielt wurde - das neue Passsystem ist der Hammer. Es sorgt für soviel Frust, dass es nur Motivation sein kann - und nach dem zweiten Spiel läuft es dann richtig rund. Als alter PES Spieler eine derbe Umgewöhnung, dann aber auf jeden Fall eine sehr positive Veränderung.
Die Stimmung im Hintergrund ist immer nur ein monotones Rauschen, leider sehr langweilig. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man sich unterhält, nen paar Bierchen trinkt und mit Freunden zockt, braucht man das nicht. Alleine und Online würde es mich aber nach einiger Zeit nerven und frustrieren.

Dennoch: PES macht den frischeren Eindruck, momentan tendiere ich definitiv zu PES. Das neue Passsystem bringt, meiner Meinung nach, eine neue Dimension in die Fussballgames. Hier trennt sich wirklich Spreu von Weizen und Übung macht sich wirklich bezahlt. Wer eine SIMULATION will, KANN nur zu PES greifen.

Für den Anfänger und Spaß-Kick empfehle ich momentan noch FIFA.

//getestet auf PS3 !!


----------



## marvelpatrik (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ich bringe es mal kurz auf den Punkt:
Fifa spielen nur menschen denen PES zu schwer ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



marvelpatrik schrieb:


> Ich bringe es mal kurz auf den Punkt:
> Fifa spielen nur menschen denen PES zu schwer ist.


----------



## Anubis1 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

die letzten 2 posts kann ich persönlich absolut bestätigen, aber mal ab vom inhalt der demos:

zu den hier schon mehrfach geschilderten hardware problemen mit der fifa demo kann ich nur sagen, dass ich davon nix gemerkt hab. bei mir liefs echt flüssig ^^

meine daten:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550@2,975GHz
4GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce GTX 295 896MB
Nvidia ForcewareTreiber v258.96
Windows Vista x64


----------



## Stephan1982 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



marvelpatrik schrieb:


> Ich bringe es mal kurz auf den Punkt:
> Fifa spielen nur menschen denen PES zu schwer ist.


Ich bringe es mal kurz auf den Punkt:
PES spielen nur Menschen denen FIFA zu schnell ist!


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> marvelpatrik schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bringe es mal kurz auf den Punkt:
> ...


----------



## Sabcoll (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Unbedingt schneller ist Fifa nicht.
Fifa ist einfacher. Fifa ist leichter zu erlernen und damit leichter zu meistern. Das macht Fifa schneller.
Einen ordentlichen, sauberen Konter kann man bei PES ruck zuck spielen. Wir haben es oft genug erlebt, dass nach  einem Tor im direkten Gegenzug (also 11 Spieler in der Gegnerhälfte !!!) ein Gegentor gefallen ist. Genauso, nachdem man einen Angriff kassiert hat, der Konter zum Tor geführt hat.

Es kommt hier also auf die Situation an.
Fifa IST einfacher, wer das bestreitet, der hat Tomaten auf den Augen. Ich bin hin- und hergerissen zwischen Fifa und PES, ich werde mich wohl nach meinem Freundeskreis richten.
Es ist dennoch Fakt, dass die Pässe wie auf Schienen kommen, die Spieler laufen ohne taktische Vorgaben von alleine in die Räume und ermöglichen so, weil die Pässe ja ohnehin fast immer ankommen, leichte und damit schnelle Spielzüge. Bei PES laufen die Spieler sich frei, wenn man vorher ordentliche Situationen erzwungen hat.
Definitiv ist PES schwieriger zu erlernen und schwieriger zu meistern.

Es muss halt jeder selber wissen, ob er auf Arcade oder Simulation steht! Eins steht nur fest: Der Frustmoment bei PES ist reichlich hoch. Die Freude, nach einem tollen Spielzug, allerdings auch umso größer.
Ich habe seit meinem letzten Eintrag noch einige Matches gegen den Computer gespielt und es ist definitiv so, wie ich es schreibe...


----------



## stawacz79 (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



Sabcoll schrieb:


> Unbedingt schneller ist Fifa nicht.
> Fifa ist einfacher. Fifa ist leichter zu erlernen und damit leichter zu meistern. Das macht Fifa schneller.
> Einen ordentlichen, sauberen Konter kann man bei PES ruck zuck spielen. Wir haben es oft genug erlebt, dass nach  einem Tor im direkten Gegenzug (also 11 Spieler in der Gegnerhälfte !!!) ein Gegentor gefallen ist. Genauso, nachdem man einen Angriff kassiert hat, der Konter zum Tor geführt hat.
> 
> ...


   muss ich auch sagen,mit vernünftigem doppelpass-direktspiel bin ich in 3 sek einmal übern ganzen platz,,nur eben mit einem spieler durchrennen is nich mehr,,das geht bei fifa natürlich wunderbar -.-


----------



## Starcook (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

wieso geilen sich alle an dem passsystem von pes 2011 so auf? manuelle richtung und stärke geht seit fifa schon ne ganze weile... auch bei 2011 wieder... einfach mal bei steuerung alles auf manuell stellen ihr helden ;P


----------



## patertom (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

man, fifa ist echt gut. ich weiß wirklich nicht, ob ich mir wieder pes hole.


----------



## BensN (16. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Wollte mir ja eigentlich PES holen,aber wenn ich die Demo's vergleiche,hat mich FIFA bis jetzt mehr überzeugt,das erscheint mir alles in allem stimmiger als PES.


----------



## Bora (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Soooo, nach einem Gefühlten Jahrhundert mal wieder FIFA SOCCER am PC gestestet.
Und es war noch gar nicht mal so schlecht!

Was nach ein paar Partien auffällt? Tolle Stasionatmo! Die Kameras finde ich alle nicht ideal. Nervt. 

DIe Steuerung ist zunächst angenehm und geht locker von der Hand. Und ich schiesse meine ersten Tore. Mit der Zeit wundere ich mich über die immer gleichen Spielzüge, die zum Erfolg führen. Ich könnte zwar auch andere Dinge ausprobieren. Muss ich aber gar nicht.

Zunehmend wünsche ich mir mehr Präzision in dem, was ich tue. 
Plötzlich ertappe ich mich dabei, dass ich dieses "Allein aufs Tor laufen" Vorabspiel viel lustiger finde, als das eigentliche Game.... hmmm.

Ob das nun reicht um seit langem mal wieder FIFA zu kaufen?
Ich informiere mich ein bisschen über die weiteren Features und stelle fest: Kein Editor? Keine freie Änderung der Spielerwerte und Optik? Warum??

Ich bin nicht überzeugt.

Danach die Demo von PES 11 installiert. Vorausgeschickt, mit PES 9 und 10 war ich alles andere als total zufrieden.

Dann starte ich das erste Spiel. Wieder diese lahme Atmo. MANN! ISt das denn so schwer Konami?

Aber dann eben mal ne Parte spielen. Wow! Die neue Kamera mit Winkel ist gut gelungen. WIrkt sehr TV nah. Und die Grössenverhältnisse, sehr stimmig. Die neuen Spieleranimationen tun dem Spiel sehr gut. Und ENDLICH professionell grätschen, das war überfällig. Der Spielaufbau wirkt sehr real, Pässe muss ich massvoll timen. Erst mal komme ich gar nicht vernünftig an den Strafraum des Gegners. Doch mit der Zeit generiere ich gefährliche Szenen - keine so wie die andere! Sieht aus wie Fussball, spielt sich wie Fussball. Ich verliere trotzdem gegen Barca 2:4. Macht aber nix, ich bekomme eine tolle Show.

FIFA präsentiert sich toll. Wenngleich die Spielgrafik trotz Update nur in der Nahperspektive mithalten kann. Sound toll! Das fehlt PES. Aber FIFA am Pc ist spieltechnisch immer noch hinter PES. Vielleicht nicht mehr soviel wie die Jahre zuvor. Aber gleichgezogen wäre in meinen Augen weit überzogen.

Konami rafft es nicht, dass die Atmo (und da bracuht es keine zusätzlichen Lizenzen) wichtig ist. Stadionsounds können nicht so schwer umzusetzen sein. Herrje.

Spieltechnisch ist EA immer noch zu blöde, die Konsolenversion 1 zu 1 auf den PC zu bringen. Lächerlich.

Alles in allem bleibe ich bei PES mit Fan Community als bei der PC Sparversion von FIFA. Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal EA.... Saftladen.


----------



## sonnywhite (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

FIFA 11 ist zu leicht...
PES hat mich überzeugt XD
jedem halt das seine


----------



## Starcook (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



sonnywhite schrieb:


> FIFA 11 ist zu leicht...
> PES hat mich überzeugt XD
> jedem halt das seine


Wenn ich sowas lese alter.


1. kann man in der demo die schwierigkeit nicht auswählen

2. schalt mal unter optinen die ganzen spielhilfen aus


glaube kaum, dass es vom schwierigkeitsgrad dann groß hinter pes liegt.

wenn flanken, pässe, torschüsse etc. auf manuell stellt, ist das sogar schwieriger als bei pes, denn immerhin geht da ein torschuss auch immer richtung tor... bei fifa bei manuell dann nicht mehr


----------



## Starcook (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

hier noch ein kleiner tipp, um die demo auf anderem schwierigkeitsgrad zu spielen:

http://www.fifaboards.de/fifa-4-fans-forum/63354-fifa-11-auf-weltklasse-spielen.html


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



Starcook schrieb:


> sonnywhite schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FIFA 11 ist zu leicht...
> ...


Dass man es selbst festlegen kann, find ich eine großartige Idee. Das war etwas, was mir in der Demo sehr gut gefallen hat. So kann jeder das Spiel spielen, wie er möchte. Wer es lieber schwerer, herausfordernder mag, stellt die ganzen Hilfen aus. Anfänger können diese anlassen und haben auch Spass mit dem Spiel.
Wie sieht das dann eigentlich im Multiplayer aus? Sind da die Hilfen eingeschaltet, ausgeschaltet, oder wird das von beiden am Anfang festgelegt? 

Für mich ist es momentan noch schwer zu beurteilen, welches das bessere Spiel ist. Da muss ich wirklich noch die Vollversionen abwarten. Fifa hat einen riesigen Schritt auf dem PC nach vorne gemacht, bietet ein tolles Gesamtpaket. PES ist vom Gameplay aber auch stark verbessert, schwächelt aber stark beim Sound und der Stadionatmosphäre. Um es letztendlich zu beurteilen, gehören ja noch solche Sachen wie der Managermodus usw. dazu. Wie realistisch läuft er ab? Wie sieht da alles über Spieljahre hinweg aus? Deswegen kann man sich letztendlich erst beim Spielen der Vollversion wohl ein endgültiges Urteil bilden.
Eins kann man aber schon sagen: Egal für welches Spiel sich jemand entscheidet. Falsch machen kann man eigentlich nix, denn beide machen doch einen positiven Eindruck.


----------



## Stephan1982 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



sonnywhite schrieb:


> FIFA 11 ist zu leicht...
> PES hat mich überzeugt XD
> jedem halt das seine


Hängt wohl vom Anwender ab, oder? Zocke schon lange PES 2010 am PC und Fifa 10 auf Konsole!

Habe jetzt bei PES 2011 auf "Profi" kein einziges Spiel bisher verloren! Ich schätze mal 99% gewonnen und ein paar Unentschieden! Also schwer ist es für mich, wenn überhaupt nur auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad!


----------



## Derkalteengel (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Keine Ahnung was alle hier mit ihrer Stadion-atmo als Grund für Fifa angeben. 
Der Sound mag besser sein doch den schalte ich nachdem 5 Spiel eh auf Stumm und mach Musik an da mir dann dieses ewige Gedusel der Kommentatoren auf die Nerven geht, zumal ein UHHHH und AHHHH der Zuschauer das auch net besser machen. 

Zur Atmosphäre trägt auch bei das ich sehe mit wem ich da unten rumlaufe und wenn ich dann dauernd lesen muss damit ich weiss wer da am ball ist trägt das nicht grad dazu bei. Da hat PES nen riesen vorsprung. 
Beste BSP. Rene Adler ist jetzt mit Afro in Fifa unterwegs. Der Rasen, das Stadion und die Spieler all das überzeugt um längen bei PES. 

Keine Ahnung warum damals alle immer gesagt haben FIFA auf Konsole schlägt PES um längen wenn das schon letztes jahr so auf Konsole aussah dann war selbst International Super Star Soccer anno 1890 weiter. 

Brauch jetzt auch keiner kommen und sagen stell Grafik ein die ist auf Max und ein technischen Mängel konnte ich bisher bei beiden nicht feststellen das was ruckelt langsamer läuft oder der gleichen.

Das neue Passsystem bei PES ist jetzt nicht der oberflieger aber endlich zwingend notwendig da die R1 & Go aktivitäten vorbei sind. Deswegen kommen sie einem jetzt so super vor.

Das für beide Spiele nach Veröffentlichung Patches kommen ist klar sicherlich wird der rasen usw dann anders aussehn aber ich will mich net Totpatchen nur damit ein Spiel so aussieht wie ich es gern hätte. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich mich so auf Fifa gefreut und was war Pustekuchen. 

PES macht auch nicht alles richtig aber es ist auf jedenfall mal wieder Spannend nen Match zu spielen wo man nicht jedesmal CR9 , MESSI , Eto als einzigen Gegner hat. 

Die Animationen der Spieler bei PES sind glaubhafter geworden wenn ich angerempelt ,umgenietet , oder geblockt werde beim Schuss. Auch da hat Fifa keinen Vorteil. 

Über Lizensen müssen wa nicht reden die ersten Wochen sieht man noch jeden mit seiner Lieblingsmannschaft bei Fifa danach spielen eh wieder alle die 5 stärksten Teams im Spiel.
Anders isses bei PES auch noch nie gewesen.

Also PES ist vorbestellt und FIFA wieder abbestellt. 
Sollte ich jetzt was vergessen haben dann wahrscheinlich weil PES eh die Nase dabei vorn hat.


----------



## Sabcoll (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Wie bescheuert ist es denn bitte, wenn man erst noch alle Hilfen abstellen muss, um ein wenig realitätsgefühl ins Spielgeschehen zu bringen.
Also bitte, es sollte jawohl Default alles aus sein und wem es zu schwer ist, der sollte sich halt Hilfen anschalten können.

Als ob irgendjemand Online die Hilfen abschalten würde. Da nimmt man doch an Vereinfachung was geht, da kann mir wohl keiner was anderes erzählen. Wenn die Hilfen standardmäßig deaktiviert sind, würde man sich doch arg wundern warum das Gameplay Online ein anderes ist als im SP. Denn ich wusste bis eben nichtmals, dass es solche Optionen in der FIFA Demo gibt.
BTW: In der PS3 Demo kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen. Zumindest wird man gefragt, ob man Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener oder "Profi" ist. (btw. ob man schonmal Fussballspiele gespielt hat etc.)


Ich werd heute nochmal vergleichen, was mir mehr Spaß macht. Momentan, wie gesagt, ist es aber definitiv PES, weil es nicht so statisch und vorhersehbar wie FIFA ist...


----------



## strassencobra1990 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Die Fifa 11 demo hat mich bis jetz von allen FIFa spielen am meisten überzeugt.
Das spiel läuft sehr flüssig auf der PS3 die Grafik ist der hammer und die bewegung der spieler sehr autentisch. Auf der konsole kommt PES schon lang nicht mehr mit.
Die spielbewegungen bei ps sind sehr Roboter ähnlich . Allein schon die möglich kein bei fifa  jeden Trick zumachen den es gibt bei pes sind es sehr wenig.
Also am PC hat früher PEs die Nase vorne gehabt aber Da Ea jetz die Grafik von fifa auch am PC aufgemotz hat kann man PEs  in die Tonne kloppen. Allein schon die fehlenden Lizensen machen das Spiel unatracktiv  und der Managermodus oder Das ultimate team in fifa kann PEs nicht schlagen. Bei pes gibt nur eibeb langweliligen liga modus.
Also FIFA ist für mich das Beste Fussballspiel auf der ps3 pc xb360 usw .
FIFa 11 wird der absolute Hammer


----------



## strassencobra1990 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

In FIfa 10 mag das ein wenig so gewesen sein das man Messi und c.ronaldo schwer stoppen konnte aber das ist In fifa 11 definitiv nicht mehr der fall.Ich meine klar ist es schwere ein messi zu stoppen als ein Bastian schweinsteiger ab das ist ja gerade so real bei fifa. Jeder spielr hat seine persönliche sterke. Bei fifa 11 merkt man das sehr stark.

FIFa 11 klar besser als PEs  FIFa vorbestellt und so bleibst auch


----------



## Derkalteengel (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



strassencobra1990 schrieb:


> In FIfa 10 mag das ein wenig so gewesen sein das man Messi und c.ronaldo schwer stoppen konnte aber das ist In fifa 11 definitiv nicht mehr der fall.Ich meine klar ist es schwere ein messi zu stoppen als ein Bastian schweinsteiger ab das ist ja gerade so real bei fifa. Jeder spielr hat seine persönliche sterke. Bei fifa 11 merkt man das sehr stark.
> 
> FIFa 11 klar besser als PEs  FIFa vorbestellt und so bleibst auch


Es war ja nicht nur von Fifa die rede sondern auch von PES. 
Und bei Fifa ist es immernoch so Aussenlaufen mit benannten rein Flanken - Tor bzw break pass in Mitte - Tor.

Ich würd ja noch locker über die Stummel Grafik von Fifa hinweg sehn wenn es eine gute Spielmechanik hätte Grafik ist ja schliesslich nicht alles.
Aber den Schrott den ich da sehe.

Getestet jeweils mit 
Fifa 11 (PC - Xbox 360)
PES 2011 (PC - Xbox 360)

Das PES auf PC den schöneren Eindruck macht ist klar. 
Aber wenigstens bekomm ich das selbe System wie auf der Console.

Einziger Vorteil den ich sehe Spieler die wie ich Offline Tuniere wo es um was geht, ESL und dergleichen spielen können ja jetzt schonmal Fifa 11 auf Console Spielen dann rocken sie nächstes Jahr Fifa 12 aufm PC .


----------



## Fightaa (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



strassencobra1990 schrieb:


> Die Fifa 11 demo hat mich bis jetz von allen FIFa spielen am meisten überzeugt.
> Das spiel läuft sehr flüssig auf der PS3 die Grafik ist der hammer und die bewegung der spieler sehr autentisch. Auf der konsole kommt PES schon lang nicht mehr mit.
> Die spielbewegungen bei ps sind sehr Roboter ähnlich . Allein schon die möglich kein bei fifa jeden Trick zumachen den es gibt bei pes sind es sehr wenig.
> Also am PC hat früher PEs die Nase vorne gehabt aber Da Ea jetz die Grafik von fifa auch am PC aufgemotz hat kann man PEs in die Tonne kloppen. Allein schon die fehlenden Lizensen machen das Spiel unatracktiv und der Managermodus oder Das ultimate team in fifa kann PEs nicht schlagen. Bei pes gibt nur eibeb langweliligen liga modus.
> ...


Gerne antworte ich dir auf deine unqualifizierten Aussagen, aber bitte spiel zuerst mal ein wenig PES 2011 und zwar ohne negative Vorurteile.
Ich habe beide Spiele gespielt, bereits genug um mir eine Meinung zu machen.
FIFA habe ich wirklich versucht ohne Vorurteile anzugehen, aber PES bietet dieses Jahr klar mehr Freiheit.

1. Die Tricks, da hat FIFA nun nicht mehr allzu viel vor PES... (Vielleicht hast du ja schon vom neuen Tricksystem gehört, wer weiss...)

2. Grafik, das ist so die Geschmacksache.. PES ist mMn realitätsnaher, aber lassen wir das, ich verstehe wenn man die FIFA-Grafik bevorzugt.

3. Lizenzen, keine Diskussion: Pro FIFA.

4. Managermodus. Bin ich überhaupt nicht deiner Meinung. Der Umfang bei FIFA ist sehr gut. Jedoch verhält sich während der Saison die Liga nicht authentisch. Nach 10 Spielen einen Demichelis als bester Torschütze.. Naja..! Und auch die Ligatabelle sieht Ende Saison jeweils eher unrealistisch aus.


----------



## Fightaa (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

*Meine Meinung. Antworte darauf mit Argumenten, oder gar nicht. *("Scheiss PES" gilt nicht als Argument).
*
*FIFA hat die Nase vorn wenn es um die Aufmachung und das Rundherum geht.
Atmosphäre besser, Animationen besser, Lizenzen besser, gesamter Umfang besser (Grafik ist mMn PES besser).
Man kann selber jubeln etc, das gefällt mir.
*Aber es sind einfach nicht die Argumente, warum ich ein Fussballspiel spiele.
*
Ich will die Tore erarbeiten. Rasenschach spielen. Z.B. mit Xavi einen (von mir brillant getimten und gesteuerten) Pass in die Tiefe spielen. Fluchen wenn der Stürmer von 9 Metern neben das Tor schiesst. Jubeln wenn ich in der 92. Minute ausgleiche.
Vor kurzem die Szene mit einem Freund: In den ersten drei Spielen schoss er kein Tor gegen mich, spielt dann einen Pass in die Tiefe, einen schönen Curl-Ball um den Torhüter herum ins Tor und jubelt wie ein Verrückter.
Dann die Fahne des Linienrichters. Abseitstor    Er konnte es nicht glauben! Aber der Schiedsrichter hatte Recht. 

Auf dem Platz ist mMn PES besser, es zeigt authentischer wie der Fussball heute funktioniert und es lässt Emotionen aufkommen.
Nach jeweils einigen PES2011-Spielen fühle ich mich in FIFA2011 von der KI kontrolliert. Man fühlt sich nach der Freiheit von PES wie an Ketten. (Das tönt jetzt völlig überspitzt, ist aber wirklich mein Gefühl)

Der Einstieg und der Spass ist bei FIFA von Beginn an dabei, das ist sicher cool. Ich muss sagen, auf dem PC hat es mir wirklich auch (seit langem) Spass gemacht. Aber es waren keine Emotionen da.
Bei PES zeigt sich die Spielfreude erst ab ca. 10 Spielen so richtig; wenn man mit dem neuen Defensiv-System und den manuellen Pässen zurecht kommt.
Es sind wieder die Emotionen, die Tore erarbeitet zu haben und bei einem Tor vom Stuhl aufzuspringen und zu jubeln. Die haben bei PES2010 gefehlt.

Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass dieses Jahr der Wechsel von PES zu FIFA stattfinden könnte. Aber PES hat einen enormen Schritt vorwärts gemacht.
Deshalb dieses Jahr: *PES 2011. Und dies ohne Zweifel.*


----------



## stawacz79 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

also eine sache hätt ich die mich gewaltig stört beim neuen pes,und das is das schusssystem und flankensystem,musste man sich im 2010er noch richtig mühe geben nen außenristschuss abgeben so funktioniert es im neuen teil fast automatisch,,das wirkt jetzt viel simpler und gefällt mir garnich,,bei den flanken war es doch im 2010er so das man bei einmaligem drücken eine hohe,zwei mal mittelhoch,und drei mal drücken flach geflankt hat,,das kann man jetzt glaub ich garnich mehr bestimmen(oder hab ich was übersehen?).
was mir noch aufgefallen ist is,das man bei kopfbällen immer erst diese dämliche leiste aufgeladen haben muss,,das is besonders in bedrängniss wenn man schnell reagieren muss oft problematisch,weil der spieler einfach  nich mehr in dem augenblick reagiert wo man auch drückt,,das find ich ebenfalls nich gut,,vieleicht is das auch alles nur ne gewöhnungsfrage,,mal gucken,,im moment tendier ich ja eher dazu beim 2010er zu bleiben,,

die fifa-frage stellt sich mir garnich erst^^


----------



## Danox (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Ganz ehrlich^^ Hab beide Demos gezogen und mir für beides zeitgenommen......Fifa macht jetzt aufjedenfall aufm pc mehr spaß....und pes.....das spiel ist einfach grotte.
Das schicken(pass in den lauf) ist zu 100% vorprogrammiert da braucht man garnicht mit den fingergefühl zu spielen man siht schon im ansatz ob man den ball bekommt oder nicht....in gegensagt zu Fifa wo manche spieler aufeinmal anfangen zu sprinten und gas zugeben usw. Noch ein -- für pes ist das die spieler jetzt gelernt haben zu stocken......und nicht mehr flüssig zu laufen..



Da hasst du was grundlegendes vertauscht,schon alleine die aussage Fifa würde hier realistischer mit den Pässen umgehen kann nur von nen Fanboy kommen.Bei Fifa ist sehr viel inziniert nicht bei PES und das Kolege ist tatsache b.z.w. Fakt


----------



## KabraxisObliv (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Mein letztes Fußballspiel war Fifa 2002... inzwischen habe ich allerdings mal wieder wirklich Lust auf eines.
Nach dem Testen beider Demos muss ich sagen:
Atmosphäre ist bei Fifa besser, und die Lizenzen reizen natürlich, auch der Stadion-Modus ist klasse (gibt es etwas vergleichbares bei PES? Um zum Beispiel Freistösse zu trainieren?).

PES macht mir allerdings allgemein viel mehr Spaß, und schlecht ist die Atmosphäre da ja auch nicht. Ich denke, ich werde bei PES 2011 zuschlagen.


----------



## Raptor (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Mein letztes Fußballspiel war Fifa 2002... inzwischen habe ich allerdings mal wieder wirklich Lust auf eines.
> Nach dem Testen beider Demos muss ich sagen:
> Atmosphäre ist bei Fifa besser, und die Lizenzen reizen natürlich, auch der Stadion-Modus ist klasse (gibt es etwas vergleichbares bei PES? Um zum Beispiel Freistösse zu trainieren?).
> 
> PES macht mir allerdings allgemein viel mehr Spaß, und schlecht ist die Atmosphäre da ja auch nicht. Ich denke, ich werde bei PES 2011 zuschlagen.


   Was meinst du mit Stadion-Modus?
Lizenzen sind nicht alles. Spätestens Ende des Jahres wahrscheinlich aber schon früher werden Seiten wie pesedit.com die aktuellen Manschaften zu PES hinzugefügt haben. Die Atmosphäre ist leider immer noch ein Schwachpunkt von PES aber in der Demo finde ich die Atmosphäre leicht verbessert als bei PES 2010.
Normalerweise gibt es bei PES einen Trainingmodus bei dem man auch Freistöße trainieren kann, ich weiß aber nicht wie das bei 2011 gehandhabt wird. Weil dir PES mehr Spaß macht nimm PES, denn im Endeffekt zählt nur das Spiel das einem persönlich Spaß macht und nicht der Name des Spieles oder des Publishers.

@Stawcz99:
Das Flankensystem ist meiner Meinung nach gleich geblieben. Einmal eine lange, zweimal eine etwas kürzere und dreimal einen flache Flanke, werde ich aber heute auch nochmal testen.

@BackToTopic:
Ich finde die PES 2011 Demo besser. An Mannschaften bietet aktuell Fifa mehr, aber es gibt mehrere Punkte die bei Fifa nerven:
- Der dauerhafte Versuch Online zu gehen
- Der Versuch schon bei der Demo den EA Download Manager oder wie das heißt zu installieren
- Kein Wahl des Schwierigkeitsgrades möglich, auch mit Extender bzw. ändern der Ini soll höchsten Profi  
  möglich sein

Überrascht war ich über das Gameplay von Fifa 11, hier hat sich richtig was getan und die ersten paar Spiele machen viel Spaß. Leider gibt sich das mit der Zeit. Die Spiele ähneln sich, vielleicht auch durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad, zu sehr.
PES hat hier seine Stärken. Das neue Passsystem ist einfach nur genial, aber es braucht bei mir noch einige Zeit bis ich es gut spielen kann. Darüber hinaus ist die Abwehr des Gegners enorm stark geworden, meine eigene Abwehr muss ich hier noch verbessern. Generell sieht und fühlt sich PES aber hier mehr nach Fußball als Fifa an.
Bei der Grafik gewinnt eindeutig PES. Bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 sieht PES wesentlich besser aus als Fifa. Fifa kommt mir komischerweise im Vergleich leicht verschwommen vor im Gegensatz zu PES. Bei PES ist die Grafik klar und sieht sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich kaum Unterschiede zu PES 2010 sehe.
Bei der Atmosphäre hat Fifa immer noch die Nase vorne, aber anscheinend hat sich bei PES diese auch verbessert. Im Bereich Lizenzen holt PES immer mehr auf und durch Modder wird es zumindestens für den PC schon bald dieselben Mannschaften wie bei Fifa geben weshalb dieser Punkt bei mir nicht ins Gewicht fällt.

Fazit:
Fifa hat auf dem PC einen gewaltigen Sprung nach vorne gemacht, aber erreicht immer nocht nicht PES. Generell kann man kurz das Fazit ziehen was hier schon andere User gezogen haben:
FIFA = Arcade
PES = Simulation


----------



## patertom (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

also ich glaub dieses jahr wirds fifa. natürlich ist das nicht ok, dass die konsolenversion wieder besser ist, aber wenn man nur das pc spiel beachtet, dann isses echt gut.


----------



## roym899 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Also ich finde auch FIFA besser. Wirkt einfach realitischer. Auch in Sachen Grafik gefällt mir FIFA besser. Für mich persönlich ist die KI eh 2. ranig da ich eigentlich nur online oder mit Freunden spiele. Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher dass FIFA in diesem Jahr erfolgreicher als PES wird. Auch in den Wertungen.


----------



## stawacz79 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



> Das Flankensystem ist meiner Meinung nach gleich
> geblieben. Einmal eine lange, zweimal eine etwas kürzere und dreimal
> einen flache Flanke, werde ich aber heute auch nochmal testen.



ja mach das mal bitte.bin mir nämlich mitlerweile ziemlich sicher ,das das schussverhalten auf jedenfall vereinfacht wurde,und bei den flanken  hab ich jetzt auch mehrmals verschiedene kombis probiert,da kommts wohl nur noch auf die stärke an,,was ich persönlich sehr schade fänd


----------



## becks0r (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@Raptor und alle die meinen FIFA ist zu Arcade, stellt mal eure Controllersettings auf manuell^^


----------



## sonnywhite (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

PES RULES THE WORLD


----------



## marvelpatrik (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Sei mal ehrlich stephan82, bei fifa hast du immer ein paar spielzüge die funktionieren zu 99,99% immer auf die selbe art und weise und führen zum Torerfolg. Das ist doch langweilig wenn ich pro spiel 10 Treffer erziele.

Da ich für mich beanspruche ein echter Fussballfan zu sein und somit auch wert auf realismus in einem Fussballspiel lege, muss ich sagen, dass an PES 2011 kein weg vorbeiführt.

Ich war bis PES 3 immer ein Fifa spieler, aber nachdem in einem Spiel 5 Fallrückziehertore geschossen habe wurde es mir echt zu langweilig. Deshalb habe ich aus reinem fun heraus PES ausprobiert und war überrascht das dieses Spiel deutlich besser und günstiger war. So lange Fifa nicht mehr wert auf realismus legt, d.h. das ich keine 5 Tore mit demselben Spielzug schieße, werde ich kein Fifa mehr spielen. Jedes Jahr aufs neue probiere ich Fifa aus und bin immer wieder enttäuscht.

Mit dem neuen Passsystem und der Optik von PES ist den leuten von Konami aus meiner sicht ein deutlichen Schritt nach vornegelungen. Damit macht es mir deutlich mehr Freude Fussball am PC zu spielen. Auch das es nun deutlich schwerer ist 2-3 Mann mit Messi einfach auszufummeln und aufs tor zu schießen gefällt mir.


----------



## roym899 (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



marvelpatrik schrieb:


> Sei mal ehrlich stephan82, bei fifa hast du immer ein paar spielzüge die funktionieren zu 99,99% immer auf die selbe art und weise und führen zum Torerfolg. Das ist doch langweilig wenn ich pro spiel 10 Treffer erziele.
> 
> Da ich für mich beanspruche ein echter Fussballfan zu sein und somit auch wert auf realismus in einem Fussballspiel lege, muss ich sagen, dass an PES 2011 kein weg vorbeiführt.
> 
> ...


   Wie wärs mit Schwierigkeitsgrad hochstellen oder Online spielen? Wenn du sagst, dass bei FIFA immer die selben Spielzüge klappen, merkt man das du wirklich nie online spielst. Denn dort musst du immer eine andere Taktik finden.... ich habe über 300 Onlinespiele in FIFA, und mir macht es immer noch mehr Spaß als bspw. PES.


----------



## Raptor (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



becks0r schrieb:


> @Raptor und alle die meinen FIFA ist zu Arcade, stellt mal eure Controllersettings auf manuell^^


  Das funktioniert bei mir in der Demo nicht warum auch immer, ist dann somit eigentlich ein Minuspunkt. Ich erhalte nur immer die Meldung von, dass ich doch mit dem Steuergerät was ich ändern möchte starten sollte.


----------



## marvelpatrik (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@roym899, in keinsterweise habe ich vom ONLINESPIEL gesprochen. Wir sprechen hier, zumindest tue ich das, vom Spiel gegen den Com. Gegen reale Gegner funktionieren natürlich gewisse taktiken nicht, da muss ich dir recht geben. 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele grundsätzlich sämtliche Fussballtitel von Konami oder Fifa auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, sonst ist es ja keine Herausforderung. Bei Fifa ist es sowieso keine wirkliche Herausforderung, da man nach einem Tag intesivem Spielen gegen jeden Comgegner gewinnt. Egal mit welcher Mannschaft.


----------



## Starcook (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Raptor schrieb:


> becks0r schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Raptor und alle die meinen FIFA ist zu Arcade, stellt mal eure Controllersettings auf manuell^^
> ...


Bei mir gehts, haste wohl n Billig-Pad ;p


----------



## Genie (17. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Hi,

ich hatte eines Tages beim Fifa 09 Zocken das Problem, dass mein Kontroller versagt hat.
Da hab ich mal die Maussteuerung ausprobiert und war nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit sehr positiv überrascht, heute kann ich mir die Maussteuerung kaum noch wegdenken, zocke daher momentan Fifa online.
Nun gibts aber in der Demo von Fifa 11 keine Maussteuerung!
Die sollte doch in der Vollversion vorhanden sein, warum gibts die in der Demo nicht???


----------



## Bazzy (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Hallo,

seid der Reihe 2008 habe ich PES/FIFA nicht mehr gespielt. Heute mir mal "schnell" die Demo`s geladen um einfach mal wieder Fussball zu spielen! Ich muss zugeben ich war/bin ein riesen PES Fan.

Fifa war als erstes fertig installiert und los gehts. Einfach 2 Manschaften genommen (Real gegen Bayer) nicht das es zu schwer wird. Schön anzuschauen noch besser zu spielen einfach toll. Von Anfang an ohne Probleme und ohne Gegentor.

+ gute Grafik
+ schöner Fussball ist möglich
+ Stimmung und Atmosphäre 

kurz um ich bin begeistert. Endlich ist der PES download fertig!

Rein ins Spiel und los gehts. (Bayern gegen Barca) Nach etlichen Einstellungen, die im Spiel aber später nicht übernommen wurden, gehts los. Präzise Pässe, Pressing vom Gegner... nach einer weile kann man sich befreien und die Feinheiten testen... Schwerer als FIFA -> wie immer. Dann wirds brenzlig, endlich vorm Barca Tor der Verteidiger legt Müller den Ball vor, Schuss Pfosten und im Ganzen Stadion... NICHTS!! Kein Mux kein Laut einfach nur die Trommeln... Wahnsinn wie schlecht. Auch das gute Passsystem und die schöne Grafik helfen da nicht viel. Kein Fussball Feeling. Sehr Schade!!

+ gute Grafik
+ individuelles Passen
+ hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad
+ viele taktische Einstellungen

- Stimmung (Hallo wo bist du?!)
- Erschöpfung (2-3 Sprints und der Spieler muss vom Platz)
- Schiedsrichter (aus Erfahrung das krasseste Manko bei PES - schlecht leider und immer für den COM - da hat sich seit PES 2008 nichts geändert)
- hoffe in der Vollerversion gibt es mehr als die Standart 4 Ligen?!

Fazit: Fussball lebt von der Atmosphäre, ob WM oder Championsleauge die Stimmung im Stadion muss mitreißen! Bei den Demos hat mich nur FIFA komplett überzeugt. Leider als großer PES Fan muss ich anerkennen das FIFA hier die Nase vorn hat. 
Respekt EA! nach Jahren als ewiger zweiter scheint Ihr endlich die Krone erobert zu haben.

Das wird mein erster FIFA Einkauf seid FIFA 2006.


----------



## Dessan238 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Wie bitte kann PES führen? Seit Pro Evo 5 (was mein lieblings Fussballgame war) ist die Serie Jahr für Jahr immer schlechter geworden. Die Animationen sind sowas von hölzern das hat mit Realismus nicht viel zu tun. Die Gesichter sind bis auf 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen echt grottig. Macht mal Replay in nem Spiel zwischen Bayern und Barca und schaut euch die Gesichter an besonders das Gesicht von Ibra gehört höchstens ins Mysterycastle als Abschrecker. Trotz das Fifa 11 PC nur ne Mischung ist aus Fifa10 und Fifa WM 2010 ( Was sehr geil war auf der Box ) ist es trotzdem noch Besser als PES. Dazu kommen die neuen TRICKS in PES die ich mir wie in einem Streetfighter, Tekkenklon auf den rechten Stick lege um Skillmoves auszuführen. Tut mir Leid das ist lächerlich bin ich in der Spielhalle und zock nen Arcadegame oder was? Ich wünsche mir von Konami ein HD Remake von Pro Evolution Soccer 5.


----------



## Stephan1982 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Ich habe ja bei der FIFa 11-Demo unter Windoes XP von erheblichen Performance-Problemen berichtet. Habe für mich jetzt ein Lösung gefunden, sodass die Demo butterweich läuft.

Startet Fifa 11, geht dann während das Spiel läuft per "Strg-Alt-Entf" zurück auf den Desktop und sucht im Taskmanager die Fifa.exe. Ändert dort die Priorität von "Hoch" auf "Normal" oder "Niedrig".

Habe seitdem keine Ruckler mehr!


----------



## GameH (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Dessan238 schrieb:


> Wie bitte kann PES führen? Seit Pro Evo 5 (was mein lieblings Fussballgame war) ist die Serie Jahr für Jahr immer schlechter geworden. Die Animationen sind sowas von hölzern das hat mit Realismus nicht viel zu tun. Die Gesichter sind bis auf 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen echt grottig. Macht mal Replay in nem Spiel zwischen Bayern und Barca und schaut euch die Gesichter an besonders das Gesicht von Ibra gehört höchstens ins Mysterycastle als Abschrecker. Trotz das Fifa 11 PC nur ne Mischung ist aus Fifa10 und Fifa WM 2010 ( Was sehr geil war auf der Box ) ist es trotzdem noch Besser als PES. Dazu kommen die neuen TRICKS in PES die ich mir wie in einem Streetfighter, Tekkenklon auf den rechten Stick lege um Skillmoves auszuführen. Tut mir Leid das ist lächerlich bin ich in der Spielhalle und zock nen Arcadegame oder was? Ich wünsche mir von Konami ein HD Remake von Pro Evolution Soccer 5.




Du stempelst PES 2011 als Acardelastig ab und FIFA  11 nicht. Wie geht sowas???

Ich bin der Meinung wer eine Fußballsimulation möchte, ist bei PES 2011 genau richtig. Wenn man das Passsystem erstmal aufgenommen hat kann man geniale Pässe spielen. Klar die Atmosphäre ist noch spärlicher geworden, obwohl ich die deutschen Trainer, oder sind es Spieler Rufe schon gut sind. Aber man muss bedenken, wir sprechen von einer Demo und wenn es wirklich über 1000 neue Animation gibt dann sind diese denke ich nicht in der Demo vorhanden. 

Was mich bei beiden Spielen enttäuscht hat waren die Torjubel Animationen. Bei PES 2011 ist der Torjubel unterirdisch und bei FIFA 11 maßlos übertrieben. Was auch lustig bei FIFA 11 ist, nachdem man ein Tor schießt läuft der Torschütze ins Tor und in der Torjubelanimation steht er irgendwo am Spielfeldrand.

Auch ich war erstmals wieder von FIFA 11 beeindruckt. Es spielt sich für mich wie ein perfektes PES 2010 mit etwas schlechterer Grafik. Doch mit Fußballsimulation hat es nichts zu tun. Es spielt sich oberflächlich und ohne Vielfalt. Es ist ein Spiel in welches man schnell einsteigen kann und somit ist es ideal wenn man mit Freunden zockt, auch wenn sie noch nie FIFA gespielt haben. Dennoch finde ich einen Preis von 40 € für "ein Spiel aus dem letzten Jahr" zu viel. Klar ist es ein Erfolg solch eine FIFA Version auf dem PC spielen zu können. Aber warum kriegen wir PCler keine Gleichwertige FIFA Version, warum müssen wir mit altem Kram vertröstet werden.

Beide Spiele sind gut und haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, kein Gesamtkonzept ist besser oder schlechter. Für welches Spiel man sich entscheidet ist letzten Endes Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich werde mich für PES entscheiden,  da mir die neue Steuerung nach einigen Spielen sehr gut gefällt. Persönlich hoffe ich noch das Schalke lizensiert wird, wenn nicht erstell ich mir wieder meinen "Dorfklub".

Ach ja was ich vergessen hab, Die neue Kamera von PES finde ich sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Patoo (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@Dessan238  Wie Pes vorne liegen kann??? Weil Pes keine gescriptete kacke ist wie Fifa. Die Spielergesichter sehen scheiße aus?? Junge kauf dir einen besseren PC oder ne neue Brille. Den Beleg, dass Pes im Thema Spielergesichter schon seit Jahren die Nase vorn hat liefern dir einige zahlreiche Screenshot Vergleiche. (Einfach mal in google eingeben)
Die Gesichter bei Fifa sehen aus wie Zombies... richtig scheiße. Schonmal in der Fifa 11 Demo Puyol während dem Spiel angeschaut?? Der hat einen Klotz Beton aufm Kopf. Und was das lächerlichste ist, ist einfach der Rasen bei Fifa... sieht aus wie ein verschimmelter Teppich an manchen Stellen. 
Naja aber für Anfänger wie dich ist Fifa genau das richtige, denn da muss man nur Richtung Tor und passen spammen, irgendwann dann auch mal einen Pass in die Tiefe R1+ Schuss und das script schlägt zu, tor. Dass du mit Pes und dem neuen Passsystem überfordert bist kannst du doch einfach zugeben und nicht einfach irgendwelche anderen Gründe suchen. So viel dazu.
Gruß


----------



## GameH (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Patoo schrieb:


> @Dessan238  Wie Pes vorne liegen kann??? Weil Pes keine gescriptete kacke ist wie Fifa. Die Spielergesichter sehen scheiße aus?? Junge kauf dir einen besseren PC oder ne neue Brille. Den Beleg, dass Pes im Thema Spielergesichter schon seit Jahren die Nase vorn hat liefern dir einige zahlreiche Screenshot Vergleiche. (Einfach mal in google eingeben)
> Die Gesichter bei Fifa sehen aus wie Zombies... richtig scheiße. Schonmal in der Fifa 11 Demo Puyol während dem Spiel angeschaut?? Der hat einen Klotz Beton aufm Kopf. Und was das lächerlichste ist, ist einfach der Rasen bei Fifa... sieht aus wie ein verschimmelter Teppich an manchen Stellen.
> Naja aber für Anfänger wie dich ist Fifa genau das richtige, denn da muss man nur Richtung Tor und passen spammen, irgendwann dann auch mal einen Pass in die Tiefe R1+ Schuss und das script schlägt zu, tor. Dass du mit Pes und dem neuen Passsystem überfordert bist kannst du doch einfach zugeben und nicht einfach irgendwelche anderen Gründe suchen. So viel dazu.
> Gruß


Inhaltlich stimme ich zu, aber das könnte man auch netter formulieren.


----------



## Dessan238 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@ Patoo

Ich vergleiche die Gesichter von den beiden Konsolenversionen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die rosarote Brille abnehmen und nochmal richtig hinschauen. Und JA es gibt zahlreiche Screenshotvergleiche das solltest DU wirklich mal googlen. Dann schaust du dir die Gesichter aus der Konsolenfassung mal an. Danach will ich nochmal von dir hören das Pro Evo die besseren Gesichter hat. 
Schonmal was von Fifa manueller Steuerung gehört? eher nicht du kennst bloß den neuen Pro Robotic Eisenbahnschienenlauf. Ich hab PES geliebt bis zum 6ten Teil aber was jetzt produziert wird ist einfach nicht mehr TOP. 
Das mit dem Anfänger ist echt lustig das freut mich zu hören von jemandem der sich bestimmt darauf freut die neuen Skillmoves in PES auszuprobieren und sich schön 4 Stück aussucht (da Fussballspieler sich immer vor einer Partie für einige Tricks entscheiden) und diese selbst für die schlimmsten Kackboons erfolgreich umsetzbar sind da sie weder Skill noch Übung benötigen.


----------



## Stephan1982 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Patoo schrieb:


> ...Weil Pes keine gescriptete kacke ist wie Fifa...
> ...Naja aber *für Anfänger wie dich* ist Fifa genau das richtige, denn da muss man nur Richtung Tor und passen spammen, irgendwann dann auch mal einen Pass in die Tiefe R1+ Schuss und das script schlägt zu, tor. Dass du mit Pes und dem neuen Passsystem *überfordert* bist kannst du doch einfach zugeben und nicht einfach irgendwelche anderen Gründe suchen....


 Was mich an der Diskussion so stört ist, dass sie irgendwie ausartet. Viele argumentieren hier so als wäre Fifa ein Spiel für die Dummen, fürs Proletariat und PES hingegen für die intellktuellen Gamer, da es ja sooooo anspruchsvoll ist. 

Dem kann ich nur entgegnen, dass ich PES 2010 bis zum erbrechen auf PC und Fifa 10 auf Konsole gespielt habe. Ich mag beide Spiele!!! 

Es lässt sich dennoch feststellen, dass sich auch bei PES nach einiger Zeit bestimmte Spielzüge einstellen, sodass man immer wieder mal "gleiche Tore" schießt. Das ist also kein Problem, dass nur Fifa betrifft.

Hinzu finde ich, dass die Steurung von PES einfach umständlicher ist. Z.B. kann man einen Spieler nur "in"direkt nach einem Pass "schicken" oder "nachrücken" lassen, indem man nach dem Pass sofort L1 drückt. Das heisst also, dass ich nicht den Ball führen und dann einfach auf "L1" drücke kann. Ich müsste vorher erst einen Pass spielen, um einen Mitspieler "in den Sprint" zu versetzen. Bei Fifa ist das wesentlich intiuativer gelöst, da man "immer" durch einen Druck auf  L1 einen Mitspieler "schicken" kann. Das heisst ich erkenne eine gute Spielsituation und kann sofort reagieren. Es ist einfach komfortabler.

Zum Thema gescriptet lässt sich sagen, dass PES doch viel eher in diese Kerbe haut. Bei PES spielt man meist "erst" einen Steilpass und "dann" sprintet der Stürmer "von alleine" wie auf Schienen los. (Viele werden die oben beschriebene "schicken"-Möglichkeit gar nicht anwenden, da im Sturm der Platz sowieso meist zu eng ist und es wie gesagt nur sofort nach einem Pass funktioniert.) 
Bei Fifa ist es doch genau "umgekehrt!!!
Ich kann selbst zu jeder Zeit, in jeder Spielsituation entscheiden "wann" der Stürmer, der meinen Steilpass bekommen soll, losprintet. Eben wie schon erwähnt, einfach durch den Druck auf L1. Das heisst, PES schränkt das Spiel ein und begrenzt es in seinen Möglichkeiten. Es nimmt mir Freiheiten zur Spielgestaltung! Manche setzen dies mit mehr "Anspruch und Spieltiefe" gleich. Sehe ich eben nicht so! Es ist einfach umständlich!

Auch das Argument, dass man bei Fifa einfach über außen mit nem schnellen Stürmer sprintet, reinflankt und ein Tor schießt ist doch ganz klar ein "Anwenderproblem"! Noch nie was davon gehört, dass man einen zweiten Verteidiger zum ballführenden Gegner hinzurufen kann? So werden solche Flankenläufe sehr schnell unterbunden! Habe grade gestern mit nem Kumpel über 5 Stunden Fifa (PS3) gezockt und es ist vielleicht 2 mal in 20 Partien passiert, dass "so ein Tor" gefallen ist, weil "Messi oder Ronaldo" entwischt sind.

Hinzu finde ich es lächerlich, dass man es negativ auslegt, dass man bei Fifa die Spielhilfen "erst manuell" ausstellen muss und diese nicht schon als "Default-Einstellung" immer ausgestellt sind. Leute, also das ist ein Witz. Es ist doch genial, dass Fifa beide Möglichkeiten anbietet. Was nun die "Default-Eistellung" ist, ist ja wohl bums-egal! 

Trotz der ganzen gameplay-technichen Unterschiede finde ich Fifa und PES gleich schwer bzw. gleich leicht! Für mich hat keines der beiden Spiele sooooo viel mehr Anspruch als das andere! Es ist einfach Gewöhnungssache, da sie sich unterschiedlich spielen. Nach 2-3 Partien hat man sich aber wieder an das jeweilige Spiel gewöhnt! Ist bei mir zumindest so! 

Im Großen und Ganzen macht mir Fifa einfach mehr Spass, weil es schneller, intuativer und freier spielbar ist. PES ist auch ein gutes Spiel, mir persönlich aber zu träge. 

Von der Präsentation, zu der nicht nur Spielegrafik, sondern auch der Sound, wie Fangesänge, Stadionatmosphäre, Kommentatoren (englische bevorzugt), Lizenzen usw. gehören, kann PES in keinster Weise mithalten!

Müsste ich mich entscheiden, käme daher eher Fifa in Betracht.


----------



## Patoo (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@Dessan238 ja genau die Konsolenversionen. Es ist 100%ig belegt, dass PES die besseren Gesichter macht. Da kannst du mit deiner Kindergartenargumentation kommen wie du willst ala "schau du doch lieber mal blabla" .
Bestes Beispiel war in fifa 10 Ronaldo vs Pes 10 Ronaldo. Schau sie dir an und versuche dicht nicht selbst zu belügen.
Ich habe fifa 10 auch ab und zu gespielt, aber Pes hat dieses Jahr einfach mal wieder das bessere Spiel rausgebracht.
Und zu den Tricks. Bei Fifa kommt man sich eher vor wie am Strand. Wie hieß es noch gleich? Beach soccer stimmt. Bei Pes benutze ich lediglich genau wie bei Fifa die Tricks indem ich den rechten stick über eine Kombination verwende, nix da mit festlegen... das ist Firlefanz.
Dass Pes aber nun auch so lächerlich übertriebene Tricks eingebaut hat (Torhüter machen mal locker den Rainbowflick über zwei Spieler) finde ich bedauerlich.
BTW: Hier der Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V5ZnBVvLDo
Malouda und Lampard haha weiter muss man garnicht gucken. Da hast du den Beweis. Fifa Spieler... wie Zombies.


----------



## Dessan238 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@ Stephan1982

Quote: 
Hinzu finde ich es lächerlich, dass man es negativ auslegt, dass man bei Fifa die Spielhilfen "erst manuell" ausstellen muss und diese nicht schon als "Default-Einstellung" immer ausgestellt sind. Leute, also das ist ein Witz. Es ist doch genial, dass Fifa beide Möglichkeiten anbietet.

Da geb ich dir auf jedenfall Recht. Das Problem ist halt nur wenn 2 Spieler aufeinandertreffen und einer spielt Manual und der andere spielt Assisted.
Deswegen freu ich mich besonders auf die Manualleaderboards. Es ist als spielt man ein ganz anderes Spiel.

Fifa 11 auf dem PC ist sicherlich echt ein Spaß da es die Schwächen von Fifa 10 Konsole ausmerzt und die stärken von Fifa WM 10 verinnerlicht. Aber mal wieder bekommen die PCLer etwas abgespeckte Version spendiert. Fifa 11 auf der Konsole ist der WAHNSINN.


----------



## Dessan238 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Patoo schrieb:


> @Dessan238 ja genau die Konsolenversionen. Es ist 100%ig belegt, dass PES die besseren Gesichter macht. Da kannst du mit deiner Kindergartenargumentation kommen wie du willst ala "schau du doch lieber mal blabla" .
> Bestes Beispiel war in fifa 10 Ronaldo vs Pes 10 Ronaldo. Schau sie dir an und versuche dicht nicht selbst zu belügen.
> Ich habe fifa 10 auch ab und zu gespielt, aber Pes hat dieses Jahr einfach mal wieder das bessere Spiel rausgebracht.
> Und zu den Tricks. Bei Fifa kommt man sich eher vor wie am Strand. Wie hieß es noch gleich? Beach soccer stimmt. Bei Pes benutze ich lediglich genau wie bei Fifa die Tricks indem ich den rechten stick über eine Kombination verwende, nix da mit festlegen... das ist Firlefanz.
> ...


WER redet hier von FIFA10 ? 

klaaaaar brauch ich eine Brille wenn ich finde das DIESE Gesichter besser aussehen als bei Pro Evo   
Ich weiß nicht ob du realen Fussball schaust aber das hier sieht schon VERDAMMT gut aus.

http://www.india365.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/fifa11_faces1-final.gif
http://www.india365.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/fifa11_faces_final.gif


----------



## Raptor (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Starcook schrieb:


> Raptor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > becks0r schrieb:
> ...


 Ich habe gar kein Pad, werde das aber vermutlich dieses Jahr ändern, weil für PES und FIFA dieses Pads vermutlich deutlich mehr Funktionen bieten. Es ist aber leider ein Zeichen schlechter Programmierung wenn man nicht berücksichtigt das es evtl. Leute gibt die nur mit der Tastatur spielen.



Dessan238 schrieb:


> Patoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Dessan238 ja genau die Konsolenversionen. Es ist 100%ig belegt, dass PES die besseren Gesichter macht. Da kannst du mit deiner Kindergartenargumentation kommen wie du willst ala "schau du doch lieber mal blabla" .
> ...


  Auch bei FIFA11 ist die Grafik auf PC schlechter als von PES11. Besonders die Gesichter sind oft schlechter als bei PES. Und wir vergleichen hier die PC Version und nicht die Konsolenversion. Wenn du aber nur mit der Konsolenversion argumentierst hast du entweder keine Argument oder bist im falschen Forum. Mag sein das auf Konsolen die Grafik bei FIFA besser als bei PES ist, dies spielt aber für diesen Thread keine Rolle, weil die PC Version im Fokus liegt.

@stawacz79 :
Also ich habe das mit den Flanken getestet und bei mir funktioniert das noch so wie bei den vorigen Teilen. Ich benutze allerdings Tastatur, keine Ahnung ob es hier unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Stephan1982 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Raptor schrieb:


> Ich habe gar kein Pad, werde das aber vermutlich dieses Jahr ändern, weil für PES und FIFA dieses Pads vermutlich deutlich mehr Funktionen bieten. Es ist aber leider ein Zeichen schlechter Programmierung wenn man nicht berücksichtigt das es evtl. Leute gibt die nur mit der Tastatur spielen.


Habe früher Fifa auch mit Tastaur gezockt! Ich glaube es war im Jahr 1994!!!

Aber heute? Sorry, aber zu deiner Beschwerde fällt mir kein Kommentar ein!


----------



## Raptor (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Raptor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe gar kein Pad, werde das aber vermutlich dieses Jahr ändern, weil für PES und FIFA dieses Pads vermutlich deutlich mehr Funktionen bieten. Es ist aber leider ein Zeichen schlechter Programmierung wenn man nicht berücksichtigt das es evtl. Leute gibt die nur mit der Tastatur spielen.
> ...


  Nun schön für dich, mal nicht immer mit den eigenen Augen alles sehen. Jeder sollte das Eingabegerät verwenden das ihm am meisten liegt bzw. am meisten Spaß macht und das war bei mir bisher die Tastatur. 
EA bzw. FIFA bietet nunmal auch die Steuerung per Tastatur an. Wenn ich also so ein Feature anbiete muss ich es auch ordentlich programmieren und das hat EA zumindestens bei der Demo nicht gemacht. Man kann nur hoffen das dies in der Vollversion abgestellt wird. Ich bleibe dabei, dass so wie es aktuell ist dies ein Zeichen schlechter Programmierung ist. Natürlich muss man auf die Vollversion warten und sehen wie es da ist.


----------



## Patoo (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

@Dessan238 Das sind vermutlich von EA bearbeitete Bilder. Schließlich erkenne ich da den EA tag. Schon klar, dass das gut aussieht.


----------



## Genie (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Nochmal kurze Rückfrage:

Weiß hier einer wie es mit der Maussteuerung in der Fifa 11 Vollversion aussieht, weil in der Demo gibts die ja nicht???

Danke für Antworten!!!


----------



## Dessan238 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Patoo schrieb:


> @Dessan238 Das sind vermutlich von EA bearbeitete Bilder. Schließlich erkenne ich da den EA tag. Schon klar, dass das gut aussieht.


Patoo klar sind die sehr sehr hochauflösend  aber ingame sehen die auch echt gut aus solltest dir mal wenn du die Möglichkeit hast die Fifa 11 Demo auf der PS3 oder auf der XboX anschauen. 
Natürlich sollte man hier nur die PC Versionen vergleichen aber Fifa runterzumachen ist nicht fair da der direkte Konkurrent für Pro Evo das Konsolenfifa ist. Ich hoffe trotzdem inständig das das PC Fifa  in der Vollversion 
nochmal zulegen kann.


----------



## Patoo (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

ich hab die fifa demo bereits auf der ps3


----------



## Don123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Ich hab gerade mein 2. Spiel FIFA gespielt und muss sagen: ES IST EINE FRECHHEIT VON EA. Dieses Spiel ist nicht FIFA 11, sondern die PC-Version von FIFA 10 für Konsole. 

Hier mal ein paar Unterschiede zur Konsolen-Demo, die WIRKLICH FIFA 11 ist:
- keine Einblendungen im Spiel über z. B. Ballbesitzanteile der Vereine oder einzelner Spieler sowie deren Einbezug in das Kommentar
- nicht das "neue" Elfmeterschießen aus WM 2010, sondern die FIFA 10 Version
- die alten Jubelaktionen
- alte Menüs; die neuen Menüs sind in Weiß gestaltet und zeigen bei der Stadionauswahl die Aufstellungen

Es ist eine Frechheit, ein altes Spiel unter neuem Namen zu verkaufen und so alle PC-Spieler, die auf eine Gleichberechtigung zu den Konsolen schon so lange gehofft hatten, wieder zu enttäuschen, und rufe hiermit alle auf, FIFA 11 zu boykottieren, sollte sich der Nachteil gegenüber den Konsolen nicht schleunigst ändern.

MfG,
Don


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Don123 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mein 2. Spiel FIFA gespielt und muss sagen: ES IST EINE FRECHHEIT VON EA. Dieses Spiel ist nicht FIFA 11, sondern die PC-Version von FIFA 10 für Konsole.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Unterschiede zur Konsolen-Demo, die WIRKLICH FIFA 11 ist:
> - keine Einblendungen im Spiel über z. B. Ballbesitzanteile der Vereine oder einzelner Spieler sowie deren Einbezug in das Kommentar
> ...


Es ist keine Frechheit, weil schon vor Monaten von ihnen gesagt wurde, dass das FIFA 11 PC Spiel eine Mischung der Konsolenversionen von  FIFA 10 und dem WM Spiel sein wird. Das liegt daran, da es von einem eigenen Team entwickelt wurde und 2 Jahre in der Entwicklung war.
Anstatt jetzt rumzuheulen, sollte man sich als PC Spieler lieber freuen, dass sie endlich die Next-Gen Variante auf den PC gebracht haben.
Und wenn man das jetzt nicht kauft, schießt man sich schön ein Eigentor, denn wenn sie schon die Next-Gen Variante auf den PC bringen und dann keiner kaufen würde, dann machen sie vielleicht irgendwann gar keine PC Version mehr und wir gucken ganz in die Röhre. Also erst mal nachdenken. Das angleichen der Features wird dann bestimmt beim nächsten Spiel stattfinden, jetzt ging es erst mal nur darum, die Engine auf den PC zu bringen.


----------



## Robininho (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Hallo. Ich habe beide Demos gespielt und als alter AUßenseiter-mit-Tastaturspieler ist mir schonmal negativ aufgefallen, dass bei beiden Spielen vom Controller als Spielgerät ausgegangen wird. Ich will aber nicht mit Controller spielen. Abgesehen davon stockt Fifa bei mir, Pro Evo läuft hingegen flüssig. Mein System ist Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 Ghz Ati Mobility Radeon Hd 4650 4GB RAM. Daran kann es also nicht liegen, zumal Pro Evo normal läuft...habe zwei festplatten...falls das ne rolle spielt. überleg nur, Fifa zu kaufen, deshalb wäre es gut zu wissen, ob es dann imemr stockt...DANKE


----------



## GameH (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Raptor schrieb:


> Auch bei FIFA11 ist die Grafik auf PC schlechter als von PES11. Besonders die Gesichter sind oft schlechter als bei PES. Und wir vergleichen hier die PC Version und nicht die Konsolenversion. Wenn du aber nur mit der Konsolenversion argumentierst hast du entweder keine Argument oder bist im falschen Forum. Mag sein das auf Konsolen die Grafik bei FIFA besser als bei PES ist, dies spielt aber für diesen Thread keine Rolle, weil die PC Version im Fokus liegt.


Schön das hier mal einer erwähnt, das dass hier ein PC Forum bzw. eine PC Seite ist. Ich hab es shon mal irgendow geschrieben und ich schreibe es nochmal:

*Was suchen eigentlich Konsoleros bei PCGames.de, reicht es nicht das ihr schon PCAction.de bekommen habt.*

Um die Frage: Gesichter zu beantworten, hier mal eine Aussage von Fachleuten mit Quelle:

_"Dafür scheinen die Japaner (Konami) im Bereich der Gesichter *wieder* vor FIFA 11 
zu liegen: Die *Profis sehen ihren Vorbildern unheimlich ähnlich*, vor 
allem in den Katakomben und bei den Zeitlupen, die übrigens von einer 
ruhigeren Kamerafahrt profitieren."_
von   *4Players.de*   (dort werden in der Regel Konsolenversionen getestet/angespielt/verglichen) 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es ist keine Frechheit, weil schon vor Monaten von ihnen gesagt wurde, dass das FIFA 11 PC Spiel eine Mischung der Konsolenversionen von  FIFA 10 und dem WM Spiel sein wird. Das liegt daran, da es von einem eigenen Team entwickelt wurde und 2 Jahre in der Entwicklung war.
> Anstatt jetzt rumzuheulen, sollte man sich als PC Spieler lieber freuen, dass sie endlich die Next-Gen Variante auf den PC gebracht haben.
> Und wenn man das jetzt nicht kauft, schießt man sich schön ein Eigentor, denn wenn sie schon die Next-Gen Variante auf den PC bringen und dann keiner kaufen würde, dann machen sie vielleicht irgendwann gar keine PC Version mehr und wir gucken ganz in die Röhre. Also erst mal nachdenken. Das angleichen der Features wird dann bestimmt beim nächsten Spiel stattfinden, jetzt ging es erst mal nur darum, die Engine auf den PC zu bringen.


Warum soll ich für ein, ein Jahr altes Stück Software einen aktuellen Preis bezahlen. Es wird die Next-Gen Variante vom letzten Jahr geboten, wobei man sicht fragt was das mit Next-Gen zu tun hat, besser wäre Last-Year-Gen. Bereits die FIFA 10 PC DEMO wurde als 1zu1Übersetzung angepriesen, was daraus wurde müsste jeder fußballinteressierte PCler wissen.

Ehrlich gesagt verzichte ich seit 2008 auf FIFA und hab deshalb nicht in die "TFT-Röhre" gucken müssen. "PES SEI DANK". Warum soll ich mich jetzt für ein Spiel,welches nicht unbedingt bessser als die Konkurenz ist, entscheiden. Ein Spiel was mich und meine Plattform 2 Jahre lang in Stich gelassen hat und Warum zum Teufel soll ich schon wieder eine abgespackte FIFA Version hinnehmen.

Abschließend muss ich sagen das mich die FIFA 11 Demo beeindruckt hat. Dennoch bleibe ich bei PES aus oben benannten und  anderen Gründen. Wer die anderen Gründe erfahren möchte kann sie   *HIER*   unter Komentar 11 lesen oder *HIER *unter Komentar 73.


----------



## Robininho (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*



roym899 schrieb:


> marvelpatrik schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sei mal ehrlich stephan82, bei fifa hast du immer ein paar spielzüge die funktionieren zu 99,99% immer auf die selbe art und weise und führen zum Torerfolg. Das ist doch langweilig wenn ich pro spiel 10 Treffer erziele.
> ...


   heya. sehe ich ähnlich. wenn du mal fifa online probieren willst, das wird ab 28. aktualisiert und geht in die letzte betaphase. wenn du dort coop spielst, d.h. mit einem anderen spieler in einem team, dann ist die schwierigkeit, wenn du bereits ein höheres level hast, extrem hoch. so habe ich z.b. als level 32, was an die 2 monate dauert, um es zu erreichen, mit einem spieler, der level 52 war, 6:0 im coop verloren und wir haben davor bereits mehrere spiele zusammen gemacht. allerdings ist die ki dort größtenteils zu krass, was den spaß wiederum mindert. aber man kann auch eins gg eins spielen und bezahlt nichts, also ist es vielleicht einen versuch wert, wenn dich fifa so enttäuscht. ich bin im übrigen kein werbepartner 
abgesehen davon hat mich die fifa 11 demo schon überrascht, da die grafik ein nie gesehenes hoch erreicht hat. da ist es mir relativ egal, dass es letztes jahr auf der konsole ähnlich aussah, weil mir dieser sprung schon genügt. ich spiele fifa seit 97 und immer mit tastatur und bestehe auch online gegen leute, die mit controller spielen, deshalb werde ich das auch nicht ändern. es sei denn, ich werde professionel und erobere die virtuelle welt mit meinem verein und muss dann vielleicht zwnagsläufig controllerfähig werden! harhar
werde mir vielleicht beides holen, da ich eh nicht so der entweder oder typ bin, man muss ja nicht stets grenzen ziehen und sagen, wenn das, dann das andere auf keinen fall. da gab es in der vergangenheit schon so manch peinliche aktionen der menschheit und es zeugt meiner meinung nach von wenig tolleranz.


----------



## Starcook (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

ich bin immer und immer wieder verwundert. hab grad nochmals ne runde fifa 11 und pes 11 gezockt. 

beides in full hd auf nem 50 zoll led. wie im gottes namen kommt man dazu zu sagen, die grafik sei bei pes besser?

is ja schön, das jedes game so seine fanboys hat aber das kann doch niemand ernst meinen?

die texturen der gesichter mögen besser sein, aber doch nicht allgemein?!?!?! 

die spieler bei fifa haben doch locker doppelt so viele polygone, als die von pes.
auch die bewebungen bei pes sind manchmal krass abgehakt. vorallem wenn ein spieler fällt oder grätscht und wieder aufsteht.

das sieht doch sehr sehr unrealistisch aus ;P

was is gut finde ist das größenverhältnis. das spielfeld in fifa kommt mir irgendiwe kleiner vor.

man kann auch bessere spielzüge in pes machen... kommt mit jedenfalls so vor ^^

aber die grafik bei pro evo so anzupreisen?! ich bitte euch... manche gesichte sind so platt, dass es schon fast witzig aussieht ^^


----------



## Starcook (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Robininho schrieb:


> [...] Abgesehen davon stockt Fifa bei mir, Pro Evo läuft hingegen flüssig. Mein System ist Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 Ghz Ati Mobility Radeon Hd 4650 4GB RAM. Daran kann es also nicht liegen, zumal Pro Evo normal läuft... [...]


   Kla liegts daran.... lol

Die Wiederholung ruckelt sogar bei mir manchmal (i7 3,6 GHz + GF 295 GTX)Hoffe das wird noch gefixt!


----------



## Robininho (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Starcook schrieb:


> Robininho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...] Abgesehen davon stockt Fifa bei mir, Pro Evo läuft hingegen flüssig. Mein System ist Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 Ghz Ati Mobility Radeon Hd 4650 4GB RAM. Daran kann es also nicht liegen, zumal Pro Evo normal läuft... [...]
> ...


   Wie soll ich das verstehen? Also liegt es an der Demo selbst, weil du hast 3,6GHz?!? Das wäre ja lächerlich, wenn man selbst mit 3,6GHz nicht flüssig spielen könnte...oder wie wem wessen jetzt hier?


----------



## Raptor (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Starcook schrieb:


> ich bin immer und immer wieder verwundert. hab grad nochmals ne runde fifa 11 und pes 11 gezockt.
> 
> beides in full hd auf nem 50 zoll led. wie im gottes namen kommt man dazu zu sagen, die grafik sei bei pes besser?
> 
> ...


  Du hast es dir nicht durchgelesen oder? 50 zoll LED hört sich nach Konsole an. Wir reden hier von der PC-Version. Wie schon gesagt das hier ist ein PC Forum und Basis der meisten Diskussionen hier sind die PC-Versionen. Und auf dem PC hat PES definitiv mehr Polygone als FIFA. Darüber hinaus solltest du mal auf den Link von GameH zu 4Players klicken, dort wird genau dies bestätigt.
Hier hypt keiner die Grafik von PES in den Himmel, es ist aber so das auf dem *PC* PES in Punkto Grafik immer noch die Nase vorne hat. Dies heißt nicht das die Grafik von FIFA11 scheisse ist, aber sie kommt nich an die Qualität ran die PES bringt.


----------



## Don123 (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Also wenn ich mir ein Fußballspiel holen werde, dann PES.Ich unterstütze EA einfach nicht mehr bei einer Benachteiligung von uns PC-Spielern. Außerdem bringt PES endlich mal wieder etwas frischen Wind in die Serie und die Demo gefällt mir alles in allem einen Tick besser. Mir würde es zwar besser gefallen, wenn PES die Tricks wie bei FIFA manuell erlauben würde, aber sie haben zumindest mehr Tricks eingebaut und sind auf einem guten Weg. Die Atmo und die Schiedsrichter hinken FIFA zwar immer noch stark hinterher (wobei ich auch schon so manche komische Entscheidung bei der FIFA Demo erlebt habe), aber die Online-Meisterliga hört sich interessant an und das Spielgefühl und die Schwierigkeit kommen für mich bei PES besser rüber.

MfG,
Don


----------



## aschuninho (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

also ich muss sagen, dass ich von fifa 11 sehr beindruckt bin! Da ich sehr unzufrieden war mit fifa 10 war ich sehr sehr lange ein pes zocker!

Doch dieses Jahr hat mich wirklich FIFA überzeugt! 

Leider muss ich sagen, dass FIFA bei mir ein wenig ruckelt!

hahah ein wenig ist gut. wenn es ruckelt dan schon richtig 

Aber ich habe ja bei anderen gelesen das sie auch damit probleme habe! Also hoffe ich , dass es bei der Vollversion nicht so sein wird!

Nur zu info PES 11 klappt perfeckt bei mir 

naja ich kann wirklich nur BEIDES  empfehlen!

aber Fifa ein wenig mehr 


lg


----------



## GameH (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Sacht mal, kann es sein das wenn man bei PES 2011 mit Bayern spielt, Schalke 04 Fangesänge kommen ???
Ich hab nen Schalke "Kugelschreiber mit Sound" der macht verdächtig ähnliche Geräusche. 
So in etwa: "SCHALKE  NUUHL VIER"

Hier hab ich noch nen *Video* gefunden, hört mal rein und urteilt selbst. Ich bin der Meinung ein Fangesng hört sich verdächtig ähnlich an.


----------



## roym899 (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Schön zu sehen wie hier manche mitreden die sich anscheinend nicht minimal mit dem Thema auseinander gegesetzt haben. FIFA 11 Konsole und FIFA 11 PC werden seit DIESEM Jahr von anderen Teams entwickelt. Dieses Jahr lag das Hauptaugenmerk bei der PC Version lediglich darauf die Engine auf den PC zu portieren. Nun wird diese fürs nächste Jahr weiterentwickelt. In welche Richtungen sich die beiden Titel dann entwickeln wird man sehen. Aber es sind erst seit DIESEM Jahr 2 Teams an FIFA beteiligt. 
Und nochwas zum Thema Geischer: Alle die sagen dass die Gesichter in FIFA schlechter aussehen, sollten vielleicht erstmal nachdenken wie viele Gesicher in FIFA eingebaut werden müssen. PES hat so wenig Lizenzen das ja kaum Gesichter erstellt werden müssen. Bei FIFA ist das mal ganz anders...


----------



## GameH (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Dieses FanBoy-Gehabe geht mir auf den Sack. Sagt doch einfach was euch gefallen hat und was nicht und was man beim Konkurenten besser machen könnte. Man muss sich doch nicht immer rechtfertigen und das Spiel beschützen und man braucht auch nicht als Fanboy hinstellen und dann vom Konkurenten schwärmen. 

Ich persönlich sympathisiere mit PES, dennoch muss ich zugeben das FIFA in diesem Jahr auch nicht zu verachten ist. Da muss jeder sein eigenes Ding finden, da braucht man nichts beschönigen oder schlecht reden.

Und dann nochwas zu den Spielen: kann es sein das die Schwalbe Funktion bei PES fehlt ? Hat FIFA auch sowas und wenn ja wie kann ich das machen? Gibt es für die FIFA 11 Demo so ein Tweak tool, ich würde gerne mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochschrauben und die Spielzeit verlängern um mir mal nen richtiges Bild machen zu können.


----------



## stawacz79 (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



GameH schrieb:


> Dieses FanBoy-Gehabe geht mir auf den Sack. Sagt doch einfach was euch gefallen hat und was nicht und was man beim Konkurenten besser machen könnte. Man muss sich doch nicht immer rechtfertigen und das Spiel beschützen und man braucht auch nicht als Fanboy hinstellen und dann vom Konkurenten schwärmen.
> 
> Ich persönlich sympathisiere mit PES, dennoch muss ich zugeben das FIFA in diesem Jahr auch nicht zu verachten ist. Da muss jeder sein eigenes Ding finden, da braucht man nichts beschönigen oder schlecht reden.
> 
> Und dann nochwas zu den Spielen: kann es sein das die Schwalbe Funktion bei PES fehlt ? Hat FIFA auch sowas und wenn ja wie kann ich das machen? Gibt es für die FIFA 11 Demo so ein Tweak tool, ich würde gerne mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochschrauben und die Spielzeit verlängern um mir mal nen richtiges Bild machen zu können.


   die zeit kannste noch net verändern glaub ich,aber dafür n paar manschaften mehr einstellen





http://www.pes-patch.com/


----------



## GameH (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> die zeit kannste noch net verändern glaub ich,aber dafür n paar manschaften mehr einstellen
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pes-patch.com/



Also bei PES kann man das, oder meinst du jetzt FIFA.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich diesen Link hier posten darf, aber ich mach es einfach mal. *PES 2011 Demo Tweak*
Sowas gab es doch fast für jede PES Demo, leider kann man die nervige Kamarasicht nicht umstellen oder gibt es dafür auch schon Tools. Meine Frage ist ja nun ob es sowas auch für FIFA gibt???


----------



## stawacz79 (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



GameH schrieb:


> stawacz79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die zeit kannste noch net verändern glaub ich,aber dafür n paar manschaften mehr einstellen
> ...


   hmm also das hier is für pes,,da ich bei fifa nich ganz so auf dem laufenden bin kann ich das nich sagen,aber ich geh mal davon aus das deren ihre community ähnlich aktiv ist...und das mit der kameraansicht is nur ne frage der zeit,,einfach mal täglich auf die seite da schaun...


----------



## Raptor (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



roym899 schrieb:


> Und nochwas zum Thema Geischer: Alle die sagen dass die Gesichter in FIFA schlechter aussehen, sollten vielleicht erstmal nachdenken wie viele Gesicher in FIFA eingebaut werden müssen. PES hat so wenig Lizenzen das ja kaum Gesichter erstellt werden müssen. Bei FIFA ist das mal ganz anders...


  Das ist ja wirklich eine seltsame Argumentationsweise. Auch wenn es bei FIFA mehr gibt und soviele mehr sind das auch nicht, so könnte man doch die bekannten Gesichter besser modelieren, aber das wird nicht gemacht. Bei PES 2010 haben Modder die ganzen Lizenzen die FIFA hat nachgeholt, bzw. die Mannschaften hinzugefügt und auch die von den Moddern modellierten Gesichter waren in den meisten Fällen besser als bei FIFA. Diese Gesichter wurden aber von Moddern, also Leuten die das in ihrer Freizeit machen, erstellt und nicht von Leuten die damit ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## roym899 (19. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Raptor schrieb:


> roym899 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und nochwas zum Thema Geischer: Alle die sagen dass die Gesichter in FIFA schlechter aussehen, sollten vielleicht erstmal nachdenken wie viele Gesicher in FIFA eingebaut werden müssen. PES hat so wenig Lizenzen das ja kaum Gesichter erstellt werden müssen. Bei FIFA ist das mal ganz anders...
> ...


   Also das wäre mir aber neu wenn das nicht "so viele" wären. 
FIFA 10: 31 Ligen, über 500 Teams
PES 10: 258 Mögliche Teams, davon nur 139 Lizensiert und somit auch nachzubilden...


----------



## Vlogan (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Ich find das grad alles zu geil^^ wie hier die PES-Leute doch tatsächlich versuchen Fifa11 schlecht aussehen zu lassen  Leutz seht es doch ein das Fifa in diesem jahr nunmal en geiles gameplay und ne geile grafik hat ^^ wenn ich mir so chelsea ansehe Lampard , Anelka , Drogba , Terry , Essien , Malouda das sind brudaaall 1:1 kopien von den Realife Gesichtern....in meinen Augen können dies kaum besser machen in gegensatz zu den Papp-fratzen von PES allein Gesicht von Messi (Kiefer und Kinn) ...... no comment! Und dann noch Prallen ^^ jjaaaaa Modder vergebessern die bei Pes und soweiter wenn ich mir das schon anhöre^^ hat das PES ja auch bitternötig


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



GameH schrieb:


> Und dann nochwas zu den Spielen: kann es sein das die Schwalbe Funktion bei PES fehlt ? Hat FIFA auch sowas und wenn ja wie kann ich das machen? Gibt es für die FIFA 11 Demo so ein Tweak tool, ich würde gerne mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochschrauben und die Spielzeit verlängern um mir mal nen richtiges Bild machen zu können.


http://www.fifaboards.de/fifa-4-fans-forum/63354-fifa-11-auf-weltklasse-spielen.html


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Robininho schrieb:


> Starcook schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Robininho schrieb:
> ...


Startet Fifa 11, geht dann während das Spiel läuft per "Strg-Alt-Entf" zurück auf den Desktop und sucht im Taskmanager die Fifa.exe. Ändert dort die Priorität von "Hoch" auf "Normal" oder "Niedrig".

Habe seitdem keine Ruckler mehr!


----------



## Robininho (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

kk, danke für den hinweis! habe die demo jetzt schonwieder gelöscht, würde mich aber interessieren, ob das jemand anderem hilft, falls ich dann doch fifa 11 habe und dies weiterhin auftritt.


----------



## aschuninho (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Startet Fifa 11, geht dann während das Spiel läuft per "Strg-Alt-Entf" zurück auf den Desktop und sucht im Taskmanager die Fifa.exe. Ändert dort die Priorität von "Hoch" auf "Normal" oder "Niedrig".
> 
> Habe seitdem keine Ruckler mehr!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



aschuninho schrieb:


> Stephan1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Startet Fifa 11, geht dann während das Spiel läuft per "Strg-Alt-Entf" zurück auf den Desktop und sucht im Taskmanager die Fifa.exe. Ändert dort die Priorität von "Hoch" auf "Normal" oder "Niedrig".
> ...


Habe diesen Tipp aus nem Forum, wo etliche User gleiche Performance-Probleme hatten wie ich. Bei mir, unter Windows XP, hat es absolut geholfen. Habe nun null Ruckler, vorher war es unspielbar!

Wieso muss die Priorität bei Fifa 10 auf "normal" sein und bei Fifa 11 auf "hoch"? Du sollst nur die Fifa11.exe ändern, ne!


----------



## Raptor (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Vlogan schrieb:


> Ich find das grad alles zu geil^^ wie hier die PES-Leute doch tatsächlich versuchen Fifa11 schlecht aussehen zu lassen  Leutz seht es doch ein das Fifa in diesem jahr nunmal en geiles gameplay und ne geile grafik hat ^^ wenn ich mir so chelsea ansehe Lampard , Anelka , Drogba , Terry , Essien , Malouda das sind brudaaall 1:1 kopien von den Realife Gesichtern....in meinen Augen können dies kaum besser machen in gegensatz zu den Papp-fratzen von PES allein Gesicht von Messi (Kiefer und Kinn) ...... no comment! Und dann noch Prallen ^^ jjaaaaa Modder vergebessern die bei Pes und soweiter wenn ich mir das schon anhöre^^ hat das PES ja auch bitternötig


  Es ist doch eher umgekehrt die FIFA Leute versuchen mit allen Mitteln PES schlecht aussehen zu lassen und bringen dafür alle möglichen Argumente. Hier hat auch keiner gesagt das FIFA 11 ein schlechtes Gameplay hätte, wenn du dir den Thread durchliest siehst du das mehrere Leute die PES besser finden, das Gameplay von FIFA 11 auf dem PC nicht schlecht finden. Die Grafik ist aber auf dem PC bei PES besser, dies haben nicht nur die PES-Anhänger hier bestätigt sondern auch Spieletester wie z.B. 4Players. Aber solche Argumente werden von den FIFA Anhänger anscheinend übergangen. Es sagt hier kaum einer das FIFA 11 grottenschlecht aussehen würde und das Gameplay unter aller Sau ist. Nein es wurde hier nur gesagt, das PES auf dem *PC* die bessere Grafik hat und mit den Standardeinstellungen schwerer zu meistern ist. Ob einem dann das Gameplay von FIFA oder PES gefällt ist eher subjektiv wobei der Eindruck da ist, dass es bei FIFA die Tore öfter gleiche sind, während sie bei PES immer anders sind.
Das mit den Moddern solltest du nochmal genau lesen. Von den *FIFA-Anhänger* kam das Argument, dass ja bei FIFA wesentlich mehr Gesichter modelliert werden müssten als bei PES, weil FIFA mehr Lizenzen hat. Darauf hin habe ich erwidert, dass die fehlenden Gesichter bzw. Mannschaften bei PES von Moddern erstellt werden. Die fehlenden Gesichter, die die Modder erstellen waren aber bei weitem besser als die Gesichter die FIFA zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Also ist es eher peinlich für EA das Modder bei PES schönere Gesichter erstellen können als die Vollzeitmitarbeiter von EA für FIFA. Mal davon abgesehen, dass deine Aussage absolut unqualifizert ist. Die Gesichter von z.B. Messi sind bei PES fast 1:1 im Gegensatz dazu sahen bisher die Gesichter von FIFA auf dem PC wie Zombiefratzen aus. Dies ist von mehreren Spielezeitschriften auch so geschrieben wurden und ist somit nicht nur ein subjektiver Eindruck. UND UM ES JETZ NOCHMAL DEUTLICH ZU SAGEN WIR REDEN HIER VON DER PC-FASSUNG VON BEIDEN SPIELEN. ICH HABE DEN EINDRUCK DAS DIES BESONDERS VON DEN FIFA-ANHÄNGER IMMER NOCH NICHT VERSTANDEN WURDE. 

@*GRAFIK:
Das PES die bessere Grafik hat wurde nun von der PCGames bzw. PCGamesHardware nochmal bestätigt. Ein Auszug aus dem **Artikel**:
*


> *Die Spielermodelle sehen - wie im Vorjahr - grandios aus und stechen den Rivalen FIFA 11 eindeutig aus. Konami spendierte zudem der Benutzeroberfläche eine Generalüberholung.*


----------



## aschuninho (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Habe diesen Tipp aus nem Forum, wo etliche User gleiche Performance-Probleme hatten wie ich. Bei mir, unter Windows XP, hat es absolut geholfen. Habe nun null Ruckler, vorher war es unspielbar!
> 
> Wieso muss die Priorität bei Fifa 10 auf "normal" sein und bei Fifa 11 auf "hoch"? Du sollst nur die Fifa11.exe ändern, ne!



aso okay weil ich habe nämlich Windows 7
und bei mir hat es halt ruckler gehabt wenn ich immer auf normal gestellt habe!

Und guck ma fifa 10 hat nie dieses große leistung benötigt die mein Notebook hat!
Deshalb war die Priorität schon auf "Normal"

Doch bei Fifa 11 ist es schon ganz was anderes! 
Fifa 11 fordert jetzt wirklich die Leistungen von deinem PC!
Und die Einstellungen müssen dan auch dementschprechen bleiben die erwartet werden!

Ich hoffe du hast mich verstanden 

Ansonsten einfach mal fragen^^


----------



## GameH (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



GameH schrieb:


> Sacht mal, kann es sein das wenn man bei PES 2011 mit Bayern spielt, Schalke 04 Fangesänge kommen ???
> Ich hab nen Schalke "Kugelschreiber mit Sound" der macht verdächtig ähnliche Geräusche.
> So in etwa: "SCHALKE  NUUHL VIER"
> 
> Hier hab ich noch nen *Video* gefunden, hört mal rein und urteilt selbst. Ich bin der Meinung ein Fangesng hört sich verdächtig ähnlich an.


Ich würde gerne nochmal meine Frage in den Vordergrund rücken, da sich dazu noch niemand geäußert hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



GameH schrieb:


> GameH schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sacht mal, kann es sein das wenn man bei PES 2011 mit Bayern spielt, Schalke 04 Fangesänge kommen ???
> ...


Ich stimme dir da zu. Bei mir hört sich das auch immer wie Schalke 04 an. Die Ähnlichkeit mit dem Sound bei diesem Video sind ja echt verblüffend  :-o


----------



## stefan922 (20. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

also ich bin eigentlich positiv überrascht worden von der fifa 11 demo. das passsystem in fifa ist mit dem "powerbalken" eher alibi-mäßig umgesetzt worden. ob ich den balken viertel oder halbvoll mache ist ziemlich egal, da gefällt mir das system in pes besser. dafür finde ich das "fighten" um den ball in fifa super gemacht, wo die spieler sich bei einem laufduell kratzen und beissen, den fuss im letzten moment noch dazwischen halten, da hat fifa die nase vorne wie ich finde. die weitschüsse gefallen mir in fifa auch besser, so einen krassen effet wie man ihn  in fifa hinbekommt, kann ich mich mit meiner 5 jährigen PES erfahrung nicht glauben (das finde ich positiv, so entstehen öfters mal spektakuläre tore/aktionen, wohingegen so ziemlich jeder kraftvolle weitschuss in PES weit übers tor geht)  aber mittlerweile habe ich mich festgelegt: ich bin als PC spieler nicht gerne das 5. rad am wagen, und lasse mir die aufgewärmte 10er version der konsole vom vorjahr als fifa 11 aufsetzen! das ist mir einfach zu blöd, ich werde wohl auch dieses jahr zu pes 11 greifen. auch wenn es manchmal zu groben KI aussetzern kommt (ich hoffe inständig, dass das bis zum release gefixt wird, bezweifle das jedoch stark)

vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Starcook (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



stefan922 schrieb:


> also ich bin eigentlich positiv überrascht worden von der fifa 11 demo. das passsystem in fifa ist mit dem "powerbalken" eher alibi-mäßig umgesetzt worden. ob ich den balken viertel oder halbvoll mache ist ziemlich egal, da gefällt mir das system in pes besser. dafür finde ich das "fighten" um den ball in fifa super gemacht, wo die spieler sich bei einem laufduell kratzen und beissen, den fuss im letzten moment noch dazwischen halten, da hat fifa die nase vorne wie ich finde. die weitschüsse gefallen mir in fifa auch besser, so einen krassen effet wie man ihn  in fifa hinbekommt, kann ich mich mit meiner 5 jährigen PES erfahrung nicht glauben (das finde ich positiv, so entstehen öfters mal spektakuläre tore/aktionen, wohingegen so ziemlich jeder kraftvolle weitschuss in PES weit übers tor geht)  aber mittlerweile habe ich mich festgelegt: ich bin als PC spieler nicht gerne das 5. rad am wagen, und lasse mir die aufgewärmte 10er version der konsole vom vorjahr als fifa 11 aufsetzen! das ist mir einfach zu blöd, ich werde wohl auch dieses jahr zu pes 11 greifen. auch wenn es manchmal zu groben KI aussetzern kommt (ich hoffe inständig, dass das bis zum release gefixt wird, bezweifle das jedoch stark)vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit


wieder son schlaukopf ^^ das gibs bei fifa schon seit jahren


wie wärs wenn du mal unter settings das passen auf manuell stellst... dann macht es auch nen unterschied.

man man... wieso ziehen hier so viele dumme kommentare der pes'ler so in dreck? -.-


----------



## stefan922 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Starcook schrieb:


> stefan922 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also ich bin eigentlich positiv überrascht worden von der fifa 11 demo. das passsystem in fifa ist mit dem "powerbalken" eher alibi-mäßig umgesetzt worden. ob ich den balken viertel oder halbvoll mache ist ziemlich egal, da gefällt mir das system in pes besser. dafür finde ich das "fighten" um den ball in fifa super gemacht, wo die spieler sich bei einem laufduell kratzen und beissen, den fuss im letzten moment noch dazwischen halten, da hat fifa die nase vorne wie ich finde. die weitschüsse gefallen mir in fifa auch besser, so einen krassen effet wie man ihn  in fifa hinbekommt, kann ich mich mit meiner 5 jährigen PES erfahrung nicht glauben (das finde ich positiv, so entstehen öfters mal spektakuläre tore/aktionen, wohingegen so ziemlich jeder kraftvolle weitschuss in PES weit übers tor geht)  aber mittlerweile habe ich mich festgelegt: ich bin als PC spieler nicht gerne das 5. rad am wagen, und lasse mir die aufgewärmte 10er version der konsole vom vorjahr als fifa 11 aufsetzen! das ist mir einfach zu blöd, ich werde wohl auch dieses jahr zu pes 11 greifen. auch wenn es manchmal zu groben KI aussetzern kommt (ich hoffe inständig, dass das bis zum release gefixt wird, bezweifle das jedoch stark)vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit
> ...


   mag zwar stimmen, aber wenn man die hilfen alle auf manuell stellt, wird das spiel ziemlich unspielbar. btw spiele ich überall auf semi hilfen. und ich hab fifa nicht in den dreck gezogen, ich hab nur gesagt was ich davon halte, als PC spieler von EA gerne mal verarscht wird. abgesehen davon bin ich kein pesler, ich kaufe das spiel was mir am besten gefällt und wiege die vor und nachteile der beiden spiele ab und entscheide auf diese weise  

mittlerweile denke ich aber doch daran, fifa zu kaufen.  die KI der mitspieler ist in PES nicht so der hit, genauso wie die torhüter. dass es keine vorteilsregel in pes gibt machts auch nicht besser. es sind für mich die details die mich an die fifa demo fesseln. zum beispiel läuft der gegnerische verteidiger in fifa nicht mit vollem sprint zum ball an der torauslinie, sondern lässt ihn ins aus kullern damit es abstoß gibt. in pes läuft der verteidiger hin und haut den ball ins out, damit es einwurf für den gegner gibt :/


----------



## Bora (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



stefan922 schrieb:


> Starcook schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stefan922 schrieb:
> ...


Ne, bei PES kannst du selber steuern, ob der Spieler abdreht.  Per se rennt er dem Ball hinterher und du kannst versuchen, ihn von der Linie zu kratzen. Wenn du denkst, es ist aussichtslos, drückst du R1/R2 und du stoppst ab.

Kann man sich nu streiten, was besser ist...


----------



## stefan922 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*



Bora schrieb:


> stefan922 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Starcook schrieb:
> ...


 erzähl das mal dem KI gegner    

auch ein weiteres detail welches mich verhältnismäßig aufregt ist, dass die linienrichter erst nach dem abseitspfiff des schiris die fahne heben. auch die tornetze sehen wie die schlabbernetze auf dem öffentlichen sportplatz von nebenan aus, wo nebenbei bemerkt schon längst kein gras mehr wächst


----------



## ImperialTW (28. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 im Demo-Duell - Zwischenstand: PES 2011 führt*

Ich hab beide Demos angespielt. Ich finde PES is vom Gameplay her noch einen Tick besser als Fifa. Die Animationen sind flüssiger, 
Grafisch denk ich sind am PC jetzt beide Spiele endlich auf Augenhöhe. Die Atmosphäre ist bei Fifa deutlich besser.
Meine Wahl wir dieses Jahr (nach 2 PES Jahren) wieder Fifa sein, da ich den Managermodus in Fifa umfangreicher finde als der von PES, nicht zuletzt wegen dem umfangreichen Lizenzpaket. 
Ich hatte bei PES 2010 natürlich den Bundesliga Patch installiert, das hat das Spiel gerettet. Dennoch hatte ich das Gefühl, in der Champions League Jahr für Jahr immer gegen dieselben Mannschaften zu Spielen. Denn PES hat nun mal kaum Lizenzen. Das is die große Schwäche.
Heuer eindeutig Fifa!


----------



## blade1112 (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - PES 2011 vs. FIFA 11 - Das Duell der Fußball-Giganten - Ihr Favorit?*

Also weis net wies aufm pc is! aber auf jeder bis jetzt vorhandenen fifa version auf de ps3 konntest du die hilfen ein und ausschalten!!! und wenn de alle hilfen ausschaltest isses schwerer als pes11!!!! also net gleich behaupten das fifa 11 acarde währe


----------

